# Kashmir Solidarity Day: 5 February !!



## Leader

the Kashmir Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world. 

the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.

and people should know crimes Indians are committing in Kashmir with the Kashmiris.

It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Indians get out of Kashmir, the better.

the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the indians is required for positive development in this regard.

Freedom for Kashmir !!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## unicorn148

Its not the Indians..you Pakistanis need to change your mindset and accept Kashmir as a part of India and will always be a part of India. What ever you people u do you can never separate Kashmir from India


----------



## Leader

unicorn148 said:


> Its not the Indians..you Pakistanis need to change your mindset and accept Kashmir as a part of India and will always be a part of India. What ever you people u do you can never separate Kashmir from India



let the Kashmiris decide then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

Freedom for Kashmir is the only answer


----------



## Filmmaker

Yaar already a thread running on same topic


----------



## rockstarIN

Leader said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------
> 
> Freedom for Kashmir is the only answer



Do not push your photo based propaganda...the same has been painfully backfired in an another thread opened by you.


----------



## ARCHON

happy solidaite tv day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

a thread a sticky is running even in members club but happy solidarity day and ofcourse too indians half of kashmir is part of pakistan already and half is yours after we both became nuclear there is little that can be done all we can do is raise the issue


----------



## EastWest

Leader said:


> let the Kashmiris decide then ?



who the hell are u to tell us what to do??

We are not going to have another partition on the basis of religion...


Pre-1990's when India was weak economically, diplomatically and politically..Pakistan could not do anything on Kashmir issue even with most of western countries by their side...what is Pakistan going to do now..when India is way too powerful in everything..and now most of the western countries have strategic partnership with India..even China is not going to war against India...

So ...Jo ukhadna hai ukhadlo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CarbonD

One question why does always Pakistanis state they want a free Kashmir agreed but why the hell are the still occupying "free Kashmir" since 1947 I really didnt get that why havent they got a free entity why do they have pakistani passports and not kashiri passports. This concludes your government wants more land and not the development of prosperous Kashmir just look at the pictures of development on both sides *** and IOK then come to a conclusion. Kashmir needs to be independent country and NOT with India or Pakistan haters going to hate but why the hell two countries want to occupy land that was never part of either country in the name of religion or in the name of historical boundary its just sheer maddness


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Once again

Kashmir belongs to Pakistan according to the partition of 1947

Punjab was divided correctly ( 70% of the population of punjab was muslim )

Sindh population was 90% muslim

Kashmir population 85% muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## K-Xeroid

EastWest said:


> *who the hell are u to tell us what to do??*
> We are not going to have another partition on the basis of religion...
> 
> 
> Pre-1990's when India was weak economically, diplomatically and politically..Pakistan could not do anything on Kashmir issue even with most of western countries by their side...what is Pakistan going to do now..when India is way too powerful in everything..and now most of the western countries have strategic partnership with India..even China is not going to war against India...
> 
> So ...Jo ukhadna hai ukhadlo..


He is Pakistani , The nation that kashmiris love most..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fasih Khan

Pakistanis Show Solidarity to their brethern in Occupied Jammu and Kashmir for their just struggle against Illegal and Immoral Indian Occupation. The Muslim world should realize it's duty to play a positive role in bringing about a resolution to Kashmir dispute with accordence to the wishes of Kashmiri people. 

Tehreek-e-Azaadi-Kashmir Zindabaad

Pakistan Paindabaad !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CarbonD

I guess you guys are true to that AFPSA is a cold blooded killer in NE and Kashmir. I strongly oppose Kashmir being part of Pakistan, India and the lone wanderer and occupier china. It should be an independent country. Palestine wants to become an INDEPENDENT country not a slave country Pakistan wants it to become Stop with this thread as its bound to derail by arrogant maniacs


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Pakistanis Show Solidarity to their brethern in Occupied Jammu and Kashmir for their just struggle against Illegal and Immoral Indian Occupation. The Muslim world should realize it's duty to play a positive role in bringing about a resolution to Kashmir dispute in accordence with the wishes of Kashmiri people. 

Tehreek-e-Azaadi-Kashmir Zindabaad

Pakistan Paindabaad !!!*


----------



## K-Xeroid

CarbonD said:


> One question why does always Pakistanis state they want a free Kashmir agreed but why the hell are the still occupying "free Kashmir" since 1947 I really didnt get that why havent they got a free entity why do they have pakistani passports and not kashiri passports. This concludes your government wants more land and not the development of prosperous Kashmir just look at the pictures of development on both sides *** and IOK then come to a conclusion. Kashmir needs to be independent country and NOT with India or Pakistan haters going to hate but why the hell two countries want to occupy land that was never part of either country in the name of religion or in the name of historical boundary its just sheer maddness


Kashmir India
This is for you first read then suggest... Its Indian website ... Kashmir belongs to Pakistan..


----------



## CarbonD

Android K-Zero said:


> Kashmir India
> This is for you first read then suggest... Its Indian website ... Kashmir belongs to Pakistan..


Just another blog post give me something with credibility to agree for aint convinced by the website


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

CarbonD said:


> I guess you guys are true to that AFPSA is a cold blooded killer in NE and Kashmir. I strongly oppose Kashmir being part of Pakistan, India and the lone wanderer and occupier china. It should be an independent country. Palestine wants to become an INDEPENDENT country not a slave country Pakistan wants it to become Stop with this thread as its bound to derail by arrogant maniacs



Let's do a referendum and let's kashmiris decide what they want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

ARCHON said:


> happy solidaite tv day.


*Shame on Indian govt and Media also for not making it Breaking News*
Voice of Kashmir...
Kashmir India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Shouldn't this been in the "KASHMIR WAR" section? 

BTW it is not going to change anything.


----------



## CarbonD

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Let's do a referendum and let's kashmiris decide what they want


Lets do that and see how many want to be FREE not join two greedy countries


----------



## K-Xeroid

CarbonD said:


> Just another blog post give me something with credibility to agree for aint convinced by the website


First of All , Wat do you know about the partition of india?


----------



## Tshering22

CarbonD said:


> Lets do that and see how many want to be FREE not join two greedy countries



First save Europe before meddling in our bilateral issue.


----------



## CarbonD

Everything I need to know.....
I am not taking sides as you have seen from my previous posts I oppose both countries


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

CarbonD said:


> Lets do that and see how many want to be FREE not join two greedy countries



Yep let's do that
You Will be surprised

Don't you see people in srinagar with pakistani flags ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

CarbonD said:


> Everything I need to know.....
> I am not taking sides as you have seen from my previous posts *I oppose both countries*



When you don't know jack about the history of the state, don't talk about it. It will save you a lot of self-respect.


----------



## CarbonD

Tshering22 said:


> First save Europe before meddling in our bilateral issue.


Stick with the post that has nothing to do with kashmir dont derail the topic


----------



## Tshering22

CarbonD said:


> Stick with the post that has nothing to do with kashmir dont derail the topic



Why? Technically J&K has little to do with you as well being a European. Then why are you raising this issue which is South Asian?


----------



## K-Xeroid

CarbonD said:


> Stick with the post that has nothing to do with kashmir dont derail the topic


Just Tell me ,What to you know about partition? Do you know that the muslim majority area are supposed to be the part of Pakistan?


----------



## CarbonD

Tshering22 said:


> When you don't know jack about the history of the state, don't talk about it. It will save you a lot of self-respect.



History is ver wasy to distort and change. You can see from various countries they can change the mindset of its citizens overtime. few egs: Iran the mighty persian empire where is it now?? not even in their history books yet they claim iraq.
Same as to India and Pakistan you were only created as unified countries AFTER 1947 and before the british came you were full of 100s of kingdoms. So you are trying to say is kashmir wanted to join India or Pakistan I guess when people are desperate from daily killings in both countries by ary or by taliban you will agree people go to extremes when they want to prove their point


----------



## Tumba

Leader said:


> the Kashmir Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world.
> 
> the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.
> 
> and people should know crimes Indians are committing in Kashmir with the Kashmiris.
> 
> It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Indians get out of Kashmir, the better.
> 
> the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the indians is required for positive development in this regard.
> 
> Freedom for Kashmir !!




the *Balochistan* Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world. 

the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.

and people should know crimes Pakistanis are committing in *Balochistan* with the Balochs.

It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Pakistanis get out of *Balochistan*, the better.

the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the Pakistanis is required for positive development in this regard.

Freedom for *Balochistan*!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Hope kashmiris get their due, get better governance and democracy.


----------



## Solar Flare

Kashmir will always remain part of India. If you want to free Kashmir then free Pakistan-occ.-Kashmir but don't talk about Indian Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormShadow

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Let's do a referendum and let's kashmiris decide what they want


Those kashmiris include the local pundit populace. Thousands have been murdered and sent away from their homes. Who will be responsible for that? Local kashmiris? pakistanis? Who? Not an inch of land will be let away...if you want it,you must earn it.


----------



## SamranAli

Tumba said:


> the *Balochistan* Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world.
> 
> the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.
> 
> and people should know crimes Pakistanis are committing in *Balochistan* with the Balochs.
> 
> It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Pakistanis get out of *Balochistan*, the better.
> 
> the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the Pakistanis is required for positive development in this regard.
> 
> Freedom for *Balochistan*!!


 
so what the hell is ur seven sister statesg? Shouldnt that issue to be raised?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Tumba said:


> the *Balochistan* Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world.
> 
> the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.
> 
> and people should know crimes Pakistanis are committing in *Balochistan* with the Balochs.
> 
> It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Pakistanis get out of *Balochistan*, the better.
> 
> the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the Pakistanis is required for positive development in this regard.
> 
> Freedom for *Balochistan*!!


Mate! I offer you to remain to be the part of thread title otherwise both sides have lot to cheer.. Specially bigger country like india have much bigger problem then Pakistan but we are only interested in Kashmiri Pakistanis..we don't care what india wants and what they don't want..


SamranAli said:


> so what the hell is ur seven sister statesg? Shouldnt that issue to be raised?


Leave him bro! He is just a psychic frustrated guy.. just keep focus on thread's title...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> First of All , Wat do you know about the partition of india?


Before advocating him...what do you know? When kashmir was independent in 1947...why did pakistan attack? The king then conceded to India. Was that India's mistake?You fought,you lost...now what's the point of whining? You have some part of kashmir,we have some part, let's be content with that and move on. Even you know India will not agree to loose the land. When US and China were behind you and when India was weak,you could not do anything...what makes you think kashmir will get freedom now?


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Those kashmiris include the local pundit populace. Thousands have been murdered and sent away from their homes. Who will be responsible for that? Local kashmiris? pakistanis? Who? Not an inch of land will be let away...if you want it,you must earn it.


Those kashmiris murdered in Indian controlled kashmir .. Indian army and government is just a responsible for them..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> Those kashmiris murdered in Indian controlled kashmir .. Indian army and government is just a responsible for them..


Oh!!! You claim RAW is behind everything in pakistan. Then by your logic,it's the pak army which should be responsible right!!


----------



## Solar Flare

One thing is very clear now: *Pakistan cannot take Kashmir with military power*. 

Only through dialogue this issue can be solved and there can be only two solutions:

1) Both India and Pakistan accept the LOC as International border and be content with their part of Kashmir
2) Give more autonomy to Kashmir (which includes Pakistani occ. Kashmir)


----------



## CarbonD

StormShadow said:


> Oh!!! You claim RAW is behind everything in pakistan. Then by your logic,it's the pak army which should be responsible right!!


 He is telling the truth there were fake encounters in indian kashmir lately where people are being killed for no valid reason just being there at the wrong place in wround time. Overall they are not even convicted for murder when they kill innocent civilian this happens in North east india aswell hence the rise of insurgencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormShadow

CarbonD said:


> He is telling the truth there were fake encounters in indian kashmir lately where people are being killed for no valid reason just being there at the wrong place in wround time. Overall they are not even convicted for murder when they kill innocent civilian this happens in North east india aswell hence the rise of insurgencies


Yeah..by tomorrow morning the red corridor will be spreading to New Delhi and India's gonna be a communist state.    

BTW...put up your own country flag and post. It's ok...we all understand your situation.


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Before advocating him...what do you know? When kashmir was independent in 1947...why did pakistan attack? The king then conceded to India. Was that India's mistake?You fought,you lost...now what's the point of whining? You have some part of kashmir,we have some part, let's be content with that and move on. Even you know India will not agree to loose the land. When US and China were behind you and when India was weak,you could not do anything...what makes you think kashmir will get freedom now?


*East India Company allowed the Dogra ruler Gulab Singh to acquire Kashmir from the Sikh kingdom in exchange for making a payment of 750,000 rupees to the East India Company. Gulab Singh became the first Maharaja of the newly formed princely state of Jammu and Kashmir*
First answer me Is that the price of kashmir that raja gave.. Do you know that? Is that right to do?
and tell me Wat do you know about raja's army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> *East India Company allowed the Dogra ruler Gulab Singh to acquire Kashmir from the Sikh kingdom in exchange for making a payment of 750,000 rupees to the East India Company. Gulab Singh became the first Maharaja of the newly formed princely state of Jammu and Kashmir*
> First answer me Is that the price of kashmir that raja gave.. Do you know that? Is that right to do?


I dont know what you have said...still what's the point?


----------



## Tumba

Balochs are fighting hard for thr freedon... cruel pakistani army is doing every atrocity on them .. they are doing the same things they were doing in 1971 to bengalis ... 

one day Balochistan will be free from pakistani occupation...


----------



## RazPaK

^

Butt-hurt Bharati. Rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD

Just wanted to add people here fighting for their countries on this forum....
Think of it this way your media and government controls the citizens. Media always is biased not only in India or Pakistan but everyone does that. Illigeal killing in India will be shown in pakistan but not in india. Same goes the otherway round where pakistanis fail to accept its their falt that terrorists sweep through their border to India. Its just a cloud of dust that surrounds a common person who comes home turns on tele and watches what the other country has done wrond and then start the blame game. Try to find the truth behind the reality and stop just flamming corrupt news from either country. Truth is in common people of kashmir, and not your suggestion on their respected behalf. Most of you dont even know how they feel you just come in here and say hey kashmir should belong to India, no it should be part of Pakistan. Stop with this nonsense think of it if you were living in afghanistan yes afghanistan and how would you feel when americans and Nato forces govern your country without the civilian having their say thats how Kashmir is. The reason its not out and well known issue outside india/pakistan is because your countries screen the killings. Both countries are guilty in their own way and are never going to admit the truth. People should not go by the media they should research and find out the truth behind reality. There is so much suffering in Kashmir people dont know, they hide it from the rest.


----------



## Solar Flare

RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> Butt-hurt Bharati. Rofl



^^Gaand jali Pakistani ki


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> I dont know what you have said...still what's the point?


The kashmir was selled by East india company to Sikh raja... The partition of muslim majority area were done on muslims decision..Then why on Kashmir they supported raja's opinion instead of civilians living in kashmir at then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Eh. Saving Bharati from humiliation.


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Tumba said:


> Balochs are fighting hard for thr freedon... cruel pakistani army is doing every atrocity on them .. they are doing the same things they were doing in 1971 to bengalis ...
> 
> one day Balochistan will be free from pakistani occupation...



We are talking about KASHMIRIS here

Don't be off topic, you little troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solar Flare

RazPaK said:


> Teri pan di kaka.



thaari bhaand di chuchki!


----------



## Icewolf

Tumba said:


> the *Balochistan* Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world.
> 
> the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.
> 
> and people should know crimes Pakistanis are committing in *Balochistan* with the Balochs.
> 
> It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Pakistanis get out of *Balochistan*, the better.
> 
> the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the Pakistanis is required for positive development in this regard.
> 
> Freedom for *Balochistan*!!


 
stick to topic troll. it doesn't help that most of balochistan are die-hard pakistanis either


----------



## RazPaK

> thaari bhaand di chuchki!



You mad son?


----------



## Icewolf

Tumba said:


> Balochs are fighting hard for thr freedon... cruel pakistani army is doing every atrocity on them .. they are doing the same things they were doing in 1971 to bengalis ...
> 
> one day Balochistan will be free from pakistani occupation...


 
well we were meant to lose bangladesh anyways, what country can connect to another region far away? that's like india trying to take control of afghanistan while being blocked by pakistan and china. it cannot happen. not by air not by sea.


----------



## Solar Flare

Bas? phat gayi kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> Bas? phat gayi kya?



Sher kutaay ke saat mukabla to ney kaarta.


----------



## Solar Flare

Icewolf said:


> well we were meant to lose bangladesh anyways, what country can connect to another region far away? that's like india trying to take control of afghanistan while being blocked by pakistan and china. it cannot happen. not by air not by sea.



It can happen. Just like Britain has Falkland Islands which are thousands of Kilometers away from it. Pakistan didn't have the power to defend itself. That's plain truth.


----------



## K-Xeroid

CarbonD said:


> Just wanted to add people here fighting for their countries on this forum....
> Think of it this way your media and government controls the citizens. Media always is biased not only in India or Pakistan but everyone does that. Illigeal killing in India will be shown in pakistan but not in india. Same goes the otherway round where pakistanis fail to accept its their falt that terrorists sweep through their border to India. Its just a cloud of dust that surrounds a common person who comes home turns on tele and watches what the other country has done wrond and then start the blame game. Try to find the truth behind the reality and stop just flamming corrupt news from either country. Truth is in common people of kashmir, and not your suggestion on their respected behalf. Most of you dont even know how they feel you just come in here and say hey kashmir should belong to India, no it should be part of Pakistan. Stop with this nonsense think of it if you were living in afghanistan yes afghanistan and how would you feel when americans and Nato forces govern your country without the civilian having their say thats how Kashmir is. The reason its not out and well known issue outside india/pakistan is because your countries screen the killings. Both countries are guilty in their own way and are never going to admit the truth. People should not go by the media they should research and find out the truth behind reality. There is so much suffering in Kashmir people dont know, they hide it from the rest.


In Pakistan We have freedom to talk on any issue including Balochistan .. Yea! there are Religious limitions .. But its public decision. Thats what our culture ,we don't interfere on others matters Unless it has a link with us.. We hardly get reports from indian controlled kashmir , large number of army forcefully controlling them, Selling kashmiris lands to indian citizens thats what the reality..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solar Flare

RazPaK said:


> Sher kutaay ke saat mukabla to ney kaarta.



Tu sher hai? shakal se toh mendak ka baccha lagta hai.


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

RazPaK said:


> You mad son?



Veer ji, tusi einnu ignore karo

Thuannu pata hai ke ye ek troll hai 

Edey naal na bhol

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




Solar Flare said:


> Tu sher hai? shakal se toh mendak ka baccha lagta hai.



Bakwaas BAND karo, mr.troll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

Solar Flare said:


> It can happen. Just like Britain has Falkland Islands which are thousands of Kilometers away from it. Pakistan didn't have the power to defend itself. That's plain truth.


 
you kidding me? britian has a much better military than argentina although one military strike by argentina can take over falklands. and britian does NOT have to go through any hostile countrys to reach the falklands, look at your map please before you spew.


----------



## Solar Flare

Android K-Zero said:


> In Pakistan We have freedom to talk on any issue including Balochistan .. Yea! there are Religious limitions .. But its public decision. Thats what our culture ,we don't interfere on others matters Unless it has a link with us.. We hardly get reports from indian controlled kashmir what , large number of army forcefully controlling them, Selling kashmiris lands to indian citizens thats what the reality..



You're lying. You get all the news from India media about Kashmir. Infact, media is banned in Pakistan occ. Kashmir. As a matter of fact, I can't type Pakistan occ. Kashmir here with correct spelling because that is banned here. This shows the openess you are mentioning in Pakistan.


----------



## RazPaK

> Tu sher hai? shakal se toh mendak ka baccha lagta hai.



Son, feel safe behind the keyboard. I am Punjabi, not some South Indian that cannot be seen when the lights are turned off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solar Flare

Icewolf said:


> you kidding me? britian has a much better military than argentina alothough one military strike by argentina can take over falklands. and britian does NOT have to go through any hostile coutrys to reach the falklands, look at your map please before you spew.



So, you are accepting Pakistan is less powerful than India? I thought Pakistanis always thought themselves as superior race or something.


----------



## Icewolf

Solar Flare said:


> So, you are accepting Pakistan is less powerful than India? I thought Pakistanis always thought themselves as superior race or something.


 
well yes, i cant deny the fact. but atleast we don't think of ourselves a superpower or something 

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




RazPaK said:


> Son, feel safe behind the keyboard. I am Punjabi, not some South Indian that cannot be seen when the lights are turned off.


 
ok thats enough


----------



## K-Xeroid

Solar Flare said:


> You're lying. You get all the news from India media about Kashmir. Infact, media is banned in Pakistan occ. Kashmir. As a matter of fact, I can't type Pakistan occ. Kashmir here with correct spelling because that is banned here. This shows the openess you are mentioning in Pakistan.


Damn lair! Cuz Nothing is happening in Pakistan originated kashmir as it happening in IOK...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Android K-Zero said:


> Damn lair! Cuz Nothing is happening in Pakistan originated kashmir as it happening in IOK...


 
cant accept the fact


----------



## CarbonD

MODS DELETE THREAD 
REASON: Full of trolling children crying their buts out and moaning at each other


----------



## RazPaK

What's the reason for deleting the thread. Kashmiris have a right to self-determination. Case and point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> The kashmir was selled by East india company to Sikh raja... The partition of muslim majority area were done on muslims decision..Then why on Kashmir they supported raja's opinion instead of civilians living in kashmir at then?


Ok..forgetting other angles for a moment, as you said let us,for a moment, think that what the Raja has done was wrong. Eventhen, it does not give pakistan the authority to attack. If pak would have showed restraint, then maybe kashmir would have been wih pak by now. Instead,you attacked, the king sought our refuge and we we helped him and annexed the state. Why is it wrong?


----------



## K-Xeroid

Icewolf said:


> cant accept the fact


Yea! We all know Media has done its best, Risking their lives get martyred by terrorists and militants but still reporting like lions, increasing their reach.. atlast they are also humans ,They also have families .. why to pressurize them to do immpossible things and bring reports from those areas where U.S forces can't reach.. We all know militants came from afghanistans and high peaked mountainous regions.. Its hard for media to reach thier but still they are trying their best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> Ok..forgetting other angles for a moment, as you said let us,for a moment, think that what the Raja has done was wrong. Eventhen, it does not give pakistan the authority to attack. If pak would have showed restraint, then maybe kashmir would have been wih pak by now. Instead,you attacked, the king sought our refuge and we we helped him and annexed the state. Why is it wrong?



No need to be hypocritical. Think back to Junagadh.


----------



## Icewolf

StormShadow said:


> Ok..forgetting other angles for a moment, as you said let us,for a moment, think that what the Raja has done was wrong. Eventhen, it does not give pakistan the authority to attack. If pak would have showed restraint, then maybe kashmir would have been wih pak by now. Instead,you attacked, the king sought our refuge and we we helped him and annexed the state. Why is it wrong?


 
shame shame india cant follow it's own rules when it said to give all muslim majority states to pakistan, that's the problem.


----------



## K-Xeroid

CarbonD said:


> MODS DELETE THREAD
> REASON: Full of trolling children crying their buts out and moaning at each other


I Request to MODs not to delete it .. indian wants it to delete but we want to discuss...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SolarFlare2

Android K-Zero said:


> I Request to MODs not to delete it .. indian wants it to delete but we want to discuss...



We want to discuss that too.


----------



## StormShadow

RazPaK said:


> No need to be hypocritical. Think back to Junagadh.


When we are talking about Kashmir, lets limit our discussion at that. Why bring junagadh, hyderabad etc etc. When someone does the same regarding durrand line or Balochistan, you call it as trolling...


----------



## EastWest

*Kashmir belongs to India..*

Jo Ukhadna hai Ukhadlo !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

SolarFlare2 said:


> dude, I am also from Rajasthan and can take you one-on-one anytime. Don't show your punjabi prowess here. Come on the field.



Rajasthani vi kaley hondai nai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Icewolf said:


> shame shame india cant follow it's own rules when it said to give all muslim majority states to pakistan, that's the problem.


The king was a non muslim... and before te issue was setelled, kashmir was attacked. So it's India's full right to protect whoever comes for help and India has rightly done it.


----------



## SolarFlare2

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Rajasthani vi kaley hondai nai



Toh kaunse saare punjabi gore hote hain


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Android K-Zero said:


> I Request to MODs not to delete it .. indian wants it to delete but we want to discuss...


Exactly bro, we want truth


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Ok..forgetting other angles for a moment, as you said let us,for a moment, think that what the Raja has done was wrong. Eventhen, it does not give pakistan the authority to attack. If pak would have showed restraint, then maybe kashmir would have been wih pak by now. Instead,you attacked, the king sought our refuge and we we helped him and annexed the state. Why is it wrong?


Before Raja ran to india his army was their in kashmir, Their own Kashmiri regional civilians started war against raja's army... Its on ruler to fulfill their civilians demand if he won't then rebelions and clashes gets started ,don't claim just indian sided agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

SolarFlare2 said:


> Toh kaunse saare punjabi gore hote hain



Sarey punjabi ni gorey
Eh ta sach aa

Lekin JATT punjabis 

And hum and RazPak , gorey nai 

Your inferiority complex is ridiculous


----------



## SolarFlare2

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Exactly bro, we want truth



Like I said, we want the truth too.


----------



## SolarFlare2

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Sarey punjabi ni gorey
> Eh ta sach aa
> 
> Lekin JATT punjabis
> 
> And hum and RazPak , gorey nai
> 
> Your inferiority complex is ridiculous



abe tum gore nahi ho magar main toh gora hoon. Aur pakka Rajput hoon. Le aa jitne laane hai maidaan main. 

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Sarey punjabi ni gorey
> Eh ta sach aa
> 
> Lekin JATT punjabis
> 
> And hum and RazPak , gorey nai
> 
> Your inferiority complex is ridiculous



abe tum gore nahi ho magar main toh gora hoon. Aur pakka Rajput hoon. Le aa jitne laane hai maidaan main.


----------



## RazPaK

> Sarey punjabi ni gorey
> Eh ta sach aa
> 
> Lekin JATT punjabis
> 
> And hum and RazPak , gorey nai
> 
> Your inferiority complex is ridiculous



Oy yaar, gora kalaa, jo vi. Ehjay banday na mun ney lai da.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Sarey punjabi ni gorey
> Eh ta sach aa
> 
> Lekin JATT punjabis
> 
> And hum and RazPak , gorey nai
> 
> Your inferiority complex is ridiculous



keep ur racial bias to urself....may be Pakistanis are taught about their racial poweress in their schools to comfort themselves coz in reality they have failed miserably in every war


----------



## SolarFlare2

RazPaK said:


> Oy yaar, gora kalaa, jo vi. Ehjay banday na mun ney lai da.



bete aise bande ke muh nahin lagte kyun aise bande tagde hote hain aur pungi baja dete hain.


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> Before Raja ran to india his army was their in kashmir, Their own Kashmiri regional civilians started war against raja's army... *Its on ruler to fulfill their civilians demand if he won't then rebelions and clashes gets started *,don't claim just indian sided agenda.


ok...as per my understanding goes, the army sought pak's help and the Raja sought India's help. What's wrong with that? In the end, we won.
BTW...regarding the bold part, let me give you an example how politics work out. pak had interfered in Bahrain's civilian issues by sending ex military personell to kill the protesting civilians.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...l-guard-recruit-former-soldiers-pakistan.html


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

SolarFlare2 said:


> abe tum gore nahi ho magar main toh gora hoon. Aur pakka Rajput hoon. Le aa jitne laane hai maidaan main.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> abe tum gore nahi ho magar main toh gora hoon. Aur pakka Rajput hoon. Le aa jitne laane hai maidaan main.


 hahahahahhhhha 
Tum gora hai ?
Kaunsa gora hai tum ?
Kala gora 

Yaar rajput dark brown hote hai
Tumney kabhi jatt nahi dekhey?

Sunny deol etc....

Tumare inferiority complex mey mujhe maaza ata hai hahahaha


----------



## SolarFlare2

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> hahahahahhhhha
> Tum gora hai ?
> Kaunsa gora hai tum ?
> Kala gora
> 
> Yaar rajput dark brown hote hai
> Tumney kabhi jatt nahi dekhey?
> 
> Sunny deol etc....
> 
> Tumare inferiority complex mey mujhe maaza ata hai hahahaha



kya saare rajput dark brown hote hain? aur kya saare jatt gore hote hain?

Mujhe tere common sense par taras aa raha hai.....ohh haan tu toh jatt hai...common sense kahan


----------



## RazPaK

Lmao phoot maari jata hain yeh Internet Kshatriya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> ok...as per my understanding goes, the army sought pak's help and the Raja sought India's help. What's wrong with that? In the end, we won.
> BTW...regarding the bold part, let me give you an example how politics work out. pak had interfered in Bahrain's civilian issues by sending ex military personell to kill the protesting civilians.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...l-guard-recruit-former-soldiers-pakistan.html


Nice way of attempting troll and baised topics... Raja's army was the first who started to kill kashmiri innocent civilians at their .. but when civilians with the help of tribals defeated your Raja's army .. your raja ran back to india and your army forcefully occupied the indian originated kashmir... Get your facts right..
Bahrain recruited former Pakistani soldiers 
Why do they need retired old soldiers.. Not contructive one man!!!


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> Nice way of attempting troll and baised topics... *Raja's army was the first who started to kill kashmiri innocent civilians at their .. but when civilians with the help of tribals defeated your Raja's army .. your raja ran back to india and your army forcefully occupied *the indian originated kashmir... Get your facts right..


No i was not trolling...
You say tribals defeated the Raja's army. So does that mean Pak was not involved until Indian army started to intervene?


----------



## SolarFlare2

RazPaK said:


> Lmao phoot maari jata hain yeh Internet Kshatriya.



abe maidaan main aa tab pata chalega kiski maari jaati hai fisaddi. Kahan apne maalikon (US) ki godh main jaakar baitha hai kayar.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Leader said:


> let the Kashmiris decide then ?


let the baloch decide as well?
ask the uighurs too!
Oh and the tibetans!


----------



## RazPaK

> abe maidaan main aa tab pata chalega kiski maari jaati hai fisaddi. Kahan apne maalikon (US) ki godh main jaakar baitha hai kayar.



Teray jasay RAJPHOOT mainay kaafi dekhlay hain idhar NYC main.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SolarFlare2

RazPaK said:


> Teray jasay RAJPHOOT mainay kaafi dekhlay hain idhar NYC main.



Woh NYC ke rajput honge...kabhi Rajasthan aakar yahan ke rajput bhi dekh le..


----------



## RazPaK

> Woh NYC ke rajput honge...kabhi Rajasthan aakar yahan ke rajput bhi dekh le..



Asi baaton ka koi faddah to ney internet par.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> No i was not trolling...
> You say tribals defeated the Raja's army. So does that mean Pak was not involved until Indian army started to intervene?


Yea!


----------



## SolarFlare2

RazPaK said:


> Asi baatein ka koi faddah to ney internet par.



abe aayi na sachayi saamne...toh aisi baatein karta hi kyun hai pagle chore.

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Android K-Zero said:


> Yea!



abe kya *yea!*?tu bhi bohot angrez ban raha hai.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

people getting emotional
g@ND MEIN DUM nahi hum kisi se kum nahi...eh?
pehle kuch kar k dikhao fir raula pao lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> abe aayi na sachayi saamne...toh aisi baatein karta hi kyun hai pagle chore.



Manay to chordi, kyun ke tumaray jaseey pink saree ney paana chata tah.


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> abe kya *yea!*?tu bhi bohot angrez ban raha hai.



BRrrrhh! Hush ! Hush!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> Yea!


Then you,just like other pakistanis have been brainwashed. It's ok...read some neutral sources. wiki is a good place to start.



> Kashmir was neither as large nor as old an independent state as Hyderabad; it had been created rather off-handedly by the British after the first defeat of the Sikhs in 1846, as a reward to a former official who had sided with the British. The Himalayan kingdom was connected to India through a district of the Punjab, but its population was 77 per cent Muslim and it shared a boundary with Pakistan. Hence,* it was anticipated that the maharaja would accede to Pakistan when the British paramountcy ended on 1415 August. When he hesitated to do this, Pakistan launched a guerrilla onslaught meant to frighten its ruler into submission. Instead the Maharaja appealed to Mountbatten[35] for assistance, and the governor-general agreed on the condition that the ruler accede to India. Indian soldiers entered Kashmir and drove the Pakistani-sponsored irregulars from all but a small section of the state.* The United Nations was then invited to mediate the quarrel. The UN mission insisted that the opinion of Kashmiris must be ascertained, while India insisted that no referendum could occur until all of the state had been cleared of irregulars.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

RazPaK said:


> Asi baaton ka koi faddah to ney internet par.


i m a punjabi..but tackle rajputs cautiously lol..an then u r pakistani..you might not return in one piece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SolarFlare2

RazPaK said:


> Manay to chordi, kyun ke tumaray jaseey pink saree ney paana chata tah.



abe India aa jaiyo Pink kya jo kahega ho rang ki saree de dunga teri gharwali ke liye. 

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Android K-Zero said:


> BRrrrhh! Hush ! Hush!



abe kya gai-bel haank raha hai saale


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

SolarFlare2 said:


> Woh NYC ke rajput honge...kabhi Rajasthan aakar yahan ke rajput bhi dekh le..



Aur tum, punjab key jatt ko mulakat karo aur eissy baat karo uskey samney

Hahahaha " rajPHOOT "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SolarFlare2

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Aur tum, punjab key jatt ko mulakat karo aur eissy baat karo uskey samney
> 
> Hahahaha " rajPHOOT "


 
Lagta hai tu punjab ka nahi hai....kabhi punjab ke jatton se bhi pooch liye rajputon ke baare main pata chal jayega.

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

jatt saare kheti karte hi acche lagte hain....rajputon ke saamne toh bagle jhaankte nazar aate hain


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

SolarFlare2 said:


> Lagta hai tu punjab ka nahi hai....kabhi punjab ke jatton se bhi pooch liye rajputon ke baare main pata chal jayega.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------
> 
> jatt saare kheti karte hi acche lagte hain....rajputon ke saamne toh bagle jhaankte nazar aate hain



Hum punjabi nahi hon ?

Acha, punjabi bhol key dikha minu ?
Poori bol lainda mein

Tu vi punjabi a ? Acha bhol fer

Dekhye teri asliat


----------



## SolarFlare2

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Hum punjabi nahi hon ?
> 
> Acha, punjabi bhol key dikha minu ?
> Poori bol lainda mein
> 
> Tu vi punjabi a ? Acha bhol fer
> 
> Dekhye teri asliat



abe punjab main bhi toh rajput rehte hain...common sense pagle chore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar said:


> Aur tum, punjab key jatt ko mulakat karo aur eissy baat karo uskey samney
> 
> Hahahaha " rajPHOOT "


Whom are u fooling?..
Seeing your posts everyone knows where are you from..lol


----------



## RazPaK

Ok Rajphoot. Teri main Raj nikal tah hun.







Yeh circle mera shehr hain. Tum mujay idar X par, border par milna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

When, after the transfer of power, the Maharaja of Kashmir refrained from accession to either Dominion, his progress towards a viable independence was closely watched (and possibly encouraged) by these same Sikh rulers. *When he began to experience increasing difficulty in resisting the Azad Kashmir movement among his subjects, the Maharaja of Patiala lent him units of his own State Army. The evidence is strong that these Patiala troops entered the State of Kashmir some days before the combined Azad Kashmiri-Pathan operation along the Jhelum Valley of 21-22 October 1947 which marks the formal beginning of the great Kashmir crises.*
[Alastair Lamb 'Incomplete Partition' p.91]


----------



## RazPaK

> kahan hai tera shehr?



Bekwakoof jo circle hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Then you,just like other pakistanis have been brainwashed. It's ok...read some neutral sources. wiki is a good place to start.



I've read wiki, just have look to wiki also claims that
*East India Company allowed the Dogra ruler Gulab Singh to acquire Kashmir from the Sikh kingdom in exchange for making a payment of 750,000 rupees to the East India Company. Gulab Singh became the first Maharaja of the newly formed princely state of Jammu and Kashmir..*
Brainwashed indian lol.. I expected that from you before..
*The Himalayan kingdom was connected to India through a district of the Punjab, but its population was 77 per cent Muslim and it shared a boundary with Pakistan. Hence, it was anticipated that the maharaja would accede to Pakistan when the British paramountcy ended on 14&#8211;15 August*.
Taken from wikipedia..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

I must have seen at least one 'Kashmir Solidarity' day a month. Instead of wasting days, why not you declare a war and take Kashmir from us. 'Kashmir Solidarity' days won't make a difference to Indians


----------



## RazPaK

> abe chu**ya hai kya? kaunsa hai circle bawale?



Tu kya andha hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> To attack you need balls which apparently they don't have after losing 4 wars with India.



We must have killed hundreds of you Rajpooths to have Pakistan on the map. Plus our Rajputs are fierce. You guys got raped by the Mughals. Bwahahaha.


----------



## K-Xeroid

Jade said:


> I must have seen at least one 'Kashmir Solidarity' day a month. Instead of wasting days, why not you declare a war and take Kashmir from us. 'Kashmir Solidarity' days won't make a difference to Indians


A kid might demand war B\w two nuclear countries.. Well mate ! you have too much to lost..


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> To attack you need balls which apparently they don't have after losing 4 wars with India.


 I am sure you are one of those who believe that Azad Kashmir and Northern Areas still lie with you ... Get your facts straight ...


----------



## RazPaK

> For Rajputs, dying in war is an honor. We don't show our back to enemies in battlefield instead prefer dying while fighting. Do you know who you are? Are you really muslim? You are a hindu converted by mughals when they invaded India. And even during their rule on India they were never able to take Rajasthan away from Rajputs. That's itself speaks of the strength of Rajputs.









What was her name? Hmm Jodabai? Bwahahaha


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> For Rajputs, dying in war is an honor. We don't show our back to enemies in battlefield instead prefer dying while fighting. Do you know who you are? *Are you really muslim? You are a hindu converted by mughals when they invaded India.* And even during their rule on India they were never able to take Rajasthan away from Rajputs. That's itself speaks of the strength of Rajputs.


 Are you really Hindu or were you ancestors converted by ancient people of some other religion back then ?  ... Yes , my ancestors converted to Islam for they found it to be the right way of life , our of their own free will , The Sword theory was debunked a long time ago ... So stop this bull **** and stick to the topic ... 



SolarFlare2 said:


> I know exactly how much Kashmir we own. Pakistan occ. Kashmir was taken by Pakistan in 1948.


 How the hell did we lose the war then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tumba

RazPaK said:


> We must have killed hundreds of you Rajpooths to have Pakistan on the map. Plus our Rajputs are fierce. You guys got raped by the Mughals. Bwahahaha.


 

its amazing ... your ancestors living in those days were the most affected by the invading armies and raped looted and after that converted ... so its not us indians who live in modern india most affected by those looters .. but it was your ancestors who got affected every time.. brutally raped looted by barbarian muslim hurds from arabia and turk.... 

poor guys .. now they see those looters rapers as thr heros ... that is really pathetic ,,,,
you guys have even named your chinese origin missiles on them... haahaa 
Gajnavi probably the most brutal barbarian looter in (north west india in that time where ur ancestors lived)current day pakistani land mass and these guys worship them...

well leave it...
i just want Balochis to get freedom..

long live balochi freedom fighters ... the day is coming soon when balochis will get thr freedom from criminal pakistani army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> You should think about your country first, in that case.


Kashmiris want to be part of Pakistan, Wats wrong in thinking about them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Tumba said:


> its amazing ... your ancestors living in those days were the most affected by the invading armies and raped looted and after that converted ... so its not us indians who live in modern india most affected by those looters .. but it was your ancestors who got affected every time.. brutally raped looted by barbarian muslim hurds from arabia and turk....
> 
> poor guys .. now they see those looters rapers as thr heros ... that is really pathetic ,,,,
> you guys have even named your chinese origin missiles on them... haahaa
> Gajnavi probably the most brutal barbarian looter in current day pakistani and these guys worship them...
> 
> well leave it...
> i just want Balochis to get freedom..
> 
> long live balochi freedom fighters ... the day is coming soon when balochis will get thr freedom from criminal pakistani army...


Thats why we called india a terrorism state , their army can't fight so they are trying some cheap tricks ... SHAME ON YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> *The Himalayan kingdom was connected to India through a district of the Punjab, but its population was 77 per cent Muslim and it shared a boundary with Pakistan. Hence, it was anticipated that the maharaja would accede to Pakistan when the British paramountcy ended on 14&#8211;15 August*.
> Taken from wikipedia..


Raja wanted to be independent...you anticipated him to accede it to pakistan. He didnot. You attacked him and he asked for our help. We helped him and annexed the state. The end. Now move on.


----------



## Secur

Tumba said:


> well leave it...
> i just want Balochis to get freedom..
> 
> long live balochi freedom fighters ... the day is coming soon when balochis will get thr freedom from criminal pakistani army...


 
I dont see any mass demonstrations / protests in Quetta against Pakistani rule demanding freedom from us like in Indian Occupied Kashmir where hardly a day passes without riots / protests ... Have the Baloch ever tried to march to the Indian border like the Kashmiris did or Is Baluchistan a disputed territory like the Kashmir ? 

I know trolls like you who derail the thread and get banned in the process ... Just wish that a mod hasn't noticed yet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

We have Balochis on this forum that will slap these ******** in the face, so no point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> I guess the Baloch terrorists are quite heavy on Pakistan army. You guys are having a pretty hard time. Plus all those daily explosion in your cities. As you sow so shall you reap.
> 
> Pakistan is really a failed nation.



Want to know how many Indian soldiers have died in Kashmir since 1989 ?  ... If it wasn't for the ceasefire and fencing and Musharraf dropping support for the freedom fighters back then in 2004 , We would have seen the Indian army bogged up in the valley until now ...

Daily explosions ?  ... You would be astonished if i post the stats of the Naxalite attacks in the Red Corridor ...


----------



## RazPaK

> I guess the Baloch terrorists are quite heavy on Pakistan army. You guys are having a pretty hard time. Plus all those daily explosion in your cities. As you sow so shall you reap.
> 
> Pakistan is really a failed nation.



Must suck to know that it took 10 guys to hold your financial capitol for days on end. Wonder where the Rajphoot warriors were then.

India is the world's most poor and hungry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Android K-Zero said:


> A kid might demand war B\w two nuclear countries.. Well mate ! you have too much to lost..



I don't mind loosing anything for Kashmir.


----------



## Tumba

SolarFlare2 said:


> I guess the Baloch terrorists are quite heavy on Pakistan army. You guys are having a pretty hard time. Plus all those daily explosion in your cities. As you sow so shall you reap.
> 
> Pakistan is really a failed nation.



dude those are not terrorist they are fighting for freedom from pakistani occupation.. they are proud freedom fighters ... pakistani army is trying every trick in thr book to contain them but they are fighting bravely ... India should support them by all means... i hope once we build the port in iran then we can supply logistic support to those freedom fighters... 

Freedom to Balochistan...


----------



## RazPaK

> dude those are not terrorist they are fighting for freedom from pakistani occupation.. they are proud freedom fighters ... pakistani army is trying every trick in thr book to contain them but they are fighting bravely ... India should support them by all means... i hope once we build the port in iran then we can supply logistic support to those freedom fighters...
> 
> Freedom to Balochistan...



What retarded logic. If you did anything to support Baloch sepratists, Iran would be the first one to slap you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Raja wanted to be independent...you anticipated him to accede it to pakistan. He didnot. You attacked him and he asked for our help. We helped him and annexed the state. The end. Now move on.


Lol! just read the dates... There is clearly written 
the maharaja would accede to Pakistan when the British paramountcy ended on 14&#8211;15 August.
The decision was done before partition by the british.. ,now just don't claim that tribals anticipated him before the day of independence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> Like I said they can never win face-to-face. Fking losers



Boohoo keep crying Bharati. It's war not cricket.


----------



## Secur

Tumba said:


> dude those are not terrorist they are fighting for freedom from pakistani occupation.. they are proud freedom fighters India should support them by all means... i hope once we build the port in iran then we can supply logistic support to those freedom fighters...
> 
> Freedom to Balochistan...


 I wonder who are these ?

Proud freedom fighters !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> Boohoo keep crying Bharati. It's war not cricket.



with this crying we won 4 wars ... if you still want to loose you are most welcome


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> Exactly! you can never defeat us face-to-face. That's why you resort to these cheap tactics. Now enjoy the same in Balochistan.


Balochistan ! Oh! where ! you mean there militant leadership in afghanistan... Wat happen if they enters in Pakistan? OW! Wat will happen when U.S forces will leave afghanistan in 2014??


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> Lol! just read the dates... There is clearly written
> the maharaja would accede to Pakistan when the British paramountcy ended on 14&#8211;15 August.
> The decision was done before partition by the british.. ,now just don't claim that tribals anticipated him before the day of independence...


It was *anticipated*. If you dont know the meaning, searh for it. And yeah...dont lol...you'll be lolled back.


----------



## RazPaK

> with this crying we won 4 wars ... if you still want to loose you are most welcome



High off your media?


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> I guess the Baloch terrorists are quite heavy on Pakistan army. You guys are having a pretty hard time. Plus all those daily explosion in your cities. As you sow so shall you reap.
> 
> Pakistan is really a failed nation.


You mean india the most illiterate ,poor and religious clashes containing state...


----------



## Tumba

RazPaK said:


> What retarded logic. If you did anything to support Baloch sepratists, Iran would be the first one to slap you.



iran is cut off from western nations they will do anything to get countries like India in thr side... we already are buying oil inspite of US embargo on iran and the port we are building in iran is very very close to balochistan... i dont think they will have any objections .. and for some reason they show the objection we can supply the logistic from afganistan after being shipped from iranian port through the railway line we are building from that port to afganistan... may be NATO forces can also benefit from that supply line once completed.. 

that will really strengthen the Balochi freedom struggle ... and help balochi brothers to get freedom...


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Who are these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has tried since 1971 and failed , Baluch people have proven again and again who they want to live with so accept it and move on ...




These are flag haters.. they burn flag if given money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> High off your media?



ya Bagladesh is created by our media.. Siachin in Indian control is because of our media ... Pakistani army ran away from Kargil because of our media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> It was *anticipated*. If you dont know the meaning, searh for it. And yeah...dont lol...you'll be lolled back.


anticipated 
(Verb)Verb: 1.Regard as probable; expect or predict.
2.Guess or be aware of (what will happen) and take action in order to be prepared.
 Wake up! I guess you have comprehensive problem...


----------



## RazPaK

> iran is cut off from western nations they will do anything to get countries like India in thr side... we already are buying oil inspite of US embargo in iran and the port we are building in iran is very very close to balochistan... i dont think they will have any objections .. and for some reason they show the objection we can supply the logistic from afganistan after being shipped from iranian port through the railway line we are building from that port to afganistan... may be NATO forces can also benefit from that supply line once completed..
> 
> that will really strengthen the Balochi freedom struggle ... and help balochi brothers to get freedom...



LoL. All that huffing and puffing, but instead you should have done basic reading. Half of Balochistan is in Iran, and they have same problem of sepratists. Iranians would kick you ******** on the a$$ if you tried to compromise their territory.


----------



## ARCHON

Android K-Zero said:


> Balochistan ! Oh! where !


in ur east.


> you mean there militant leadership in afghanistan...


yes


> Wat happen if they enters in Pakistan?



they get coca cola and insentives



> OW! Wat will happen when U.S forces will leave afghanistan in 2014??



Afghanistan will be admitted to g-4..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Secur said:


> I wonder who are these ?
> 
> Proud freedom fighters !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> First, US will never leave Afghanistan fully. Secondly, India is always there to help afghanis fight Pakistan Taliban.


Yea! send some india soldier to afghanistan to fight against taliban if you got balls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


>


Lol! Afghani


----------



## Secur

Tumba said:


> iran is cut off from western nations they will do anything to get countries like India in thr side... we already are buying oil inspite of US embargo on iran and the port we are building in iran is very very close to balochistan... i dont think they will have any objections .. and for some reason they show the objection we can supply the logistic from afganistan after being shipped from iranian port through the railway line we are building from that port to afganistan... may be NATO forces can also benefit from that supply line once completed..
> 
> that will really strengthen the Balochi freedom struggle ... and help balochi brothers to get freedom...



Maybe this mental masturbation will get you nowhere ... Already the Iran Chahbahar's port supplies Gwadar electricity from the same plant that India build for them  ... No , Iranians are not desperate people to do anything for you ... They have a Baloch insurgency in their Sistan province too and the last thing they will do is to destabilize their own country ... In 1974 , they actually provided us Heli's and money to help fight off insurgents ... So keep dreaming ... How do you expect to help you strengthen NATO with which their relations are at all time low ?  So stop this " maybe we can help them , maybe they can help us thing "
What if China does the same for Naxalites ?  ... I mean they do share a border with India unlike Afghanistan ...


----------



## RazPaK

> We are only messing in your baluchistan not Iran's. Why you ask? Cause we will messing things up.



We're not scared of you bharatis. You put Punjabis to fight your wars because the rest are buzdil. Well, every race in Pakistan are fighters.


----------



## ARCHON

DRDO said:


> ya Bagladesh is created by our media.. Siachin in Indian control is because of our media ... *Pakistani army ran away from Kargil because of our media*



they ran away because they were owned.. hahhaa.. run abdul run...


----------



## Secur

StormShadow said:


>



Is the thread regarding Baluchistan ? Want to see Pakistani flag in Assam ?


----------



## RazPaK

> they ran away because they were owned.. hahhaa.. run abdul run...



More like your president ran to America. Lmao.


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Is the thread regarding Baluchistan ? *Want to see Pakistani flag in a.ss-*am ?




nope... we know it already


----------



## RazPaK

Oh look, your own lame media can't help but report the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

ARCHON said:


> These are flag haters.. they burn flag if given money.


 Really ? How much does Pakistan have to pay these millions of Kashmiris protesting daily in Valley ?


----------



## ARCHON

RazPaK said:


> More like your president ran to America. Lmao.



no he went by flight..and he is not trained... but these ones raan off.. run abdul run..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

DRDO said:


> ya Bagladesh is created by our media.. Siachin in Indian control is because of our media ... Pakistani army ran away from Kargil because of our media


Yea! Bangladesh another muslim nation, nowdays anti-india sentiments are high among them, be aware of them there eyes on indian bengal ,andaman and nicobar island... but I'm interested in burmese and Nepeli blood line..Northeast india..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Really ? How much does Pakistan have to pay these millions of Kashmiris protesting daily in Valley ?



you ddont have much left... thats why no such thing lately.. earn some and get some show...


----------



## Secur

DRDO said:


> with this crying we won 4 wars ... if you still want to loose you are most welcome


 Or you think we have ?  I have heard that your Bollywood makes films for those wars and operations that your army lost ... Like the IA 814 episode so to keep the morale high


----------



## RazPaK

Only in Bollywood does India win wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

ARCHON said:


> you ddont have much left... thats why no such thing lately.. earn some and get some show...


 Why dont you tell you typing-under-the-influence fellow Indian this story ? ... I mean he said that " Pakistan pays Kashmiris to burn Indian flags " MY question is how much money do we have to pay millions of these Kashmiris who are protesting daily


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Or you think we have ?  I have heard that your Bollywood makes films for those wars and operations that your army lost ... Like the IA 814 episode so to keep the morale high




look whos morales are low.. check ur local newspapers .. lololooooooo


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Why dont you tell you typing-under-the-influence fellow Indian this story ? ... I mean he said that " Pakistan pays Kashmiris to burn Indian flags " MY question is how much money do we have to pay millions of these Kashmiris who are protesting daily




why waste time telling lost causes and epic failures to others...go join solidarity rally.. tommorow black day rally.. each day .. rally o rally...... if u get spare time (well all have since no hope in ur own govt or establishments) arrange ur own cycle rally... go abdul goo run..............


----------



## RazPaK

> no he went by flight..and he is not trained... but these ones raan off.. run abdul run..



Speaking of running. Take some time out and listen to this, son.


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> Do you really think any other nation can mess with India in 21st century. Especially, when Indian army is going through massive modernization. Unless, those country want to destroy themsleves.


 Under the delusion ? Two nations mess with you almost daily and the best you can do is to condemn it and move on ... How much land have you lost to China since 1962 ?  ... Or maybe to mobilize army and then back off  ...


----------



## ARCHON

SolarFlare2 said:


> Do you really think any other nation can mess with India in 21st century. Especially, when Indian army is going through massive modernization. Unless, those country want to destroy themsleves.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> No only in our dreams. The whole world is lying about all these wars. hahaha...Typical Pakistani...believing in conspiracy theories.



they dont have any more arguments .. so they bring bollywood and film names... if u ask where they hear.. will say i never watch but my friend said... funny pakistanis yaar.


----------



## Tumba

Secur said:


> Maybe this mental masturbation will get you nowhere ... Already the Iran Chahbahar's port supplies Gwadar electricity from the same plant that India build for them  ... No , Iranians are not desperate people to do anything for you ... They have a Baloch insurgency in their Sistan province too and the last thing they will do is to destabilize their own country ... In 1974 , they actually provided us Heli's and money to help fight off insurgents ... So keep dreaming ... How do you expect to help you strengthen NATO with which their relations are at all time low ?  So stop this " maybe we can help them , maybe they can help us thing "
> What if China does the same for Naxalites ?  ... I mean they do share a border with India unlike Afghanistan ...



kid just wait for the rail link to start between port and Afghanistan then you will see much more Balochi Freedom Fighters in action ... there are already hundreds of Military and Ex Military servicemen from Indian army providing security cover to indian projects and workers in Afghanistan .. and in free time probabily helping balochi fighters


----------



## Secur

ARCHON said:


> look whos morales are low.. check ur local newspapers .. lololooooooo


 The thing is our media isn't obsessed with India unlike some ... How many reports are presented daily on Indian media about Pakistan ?  All sensationalizing and drama style


----------



## ARCHON

RazPaK said:


> Speaking of running. Take some time out and listen to this, son.



dont have time to waste for it kiddy kiddy..


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> I told you we got enough balls that we kicked your *** in 4 wars and will continue to do so if you mess with us.


Really!!! Man ! After reading few indian references you can claim that... As I said before Deilusional Fanboy..


----------



## Ammyy

Android K-Zero said:


> Yea! Bangladesh another muslim nation, nowdays anti-india sentiments are high among them, be aware of them there eyes on indian bengal ,andaman and nicobar island... but I'm interested in burmese and Nepeli blood line..Northeast india..



Eyes on what ??? West Bangal and Andman nicobar ??? LOL 


Nepal is only Hindu nation on earth... do you really believe they can turn against India ?


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> The thing is our media isn't obsessed with India unlike some ... How many reports are presented daily on Indian media about Pakistan ?  All sensationalizing and drama style




out of thousands paper and around 1000 news articles maybe 1 or 2 news of neighbourhood just like media report papua new guinea news and of uganda


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Whom are u fooling?..
> Seeing your posts everyone knows where are you from..lol



Yep khalistan


----------



## Secur

Tumba said:


> kid just wait for the rail link to start between port and Afghanistan then you will see much more Balochi Freedom Fighters in action ... there are already hundreds of Military and Ex Military servicemen from Indian army providing security cover to indian projects and workers in Afghanistan .. and in free time probabily helping balochi fighters



Oh sure , We can just direct the Taliban who control almost 70 % of Afghanistan to blow it up ... Fait Accomli  ... and Ramp up support for Naxalite insurgents who control 1/3 of India and declared by your prime minister the most challenging task that India faces ... Yes they are present , the real question is how long they can hold on  ... With US planning to end Afghan mission in 2014 and negotiating with Taliban ... I fail to see how much leverage can you gain from blatantly corrupt Afghan army which is acknowledged by NATO too


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> Do you really think any other nation can mess with India in 21st century. Especially, when Indian army is going through massive modernization. Unless, those country want to destroy themsleves.


 Yea! send them to afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

SolarFlare2 said:


> Do you still believe what your dictator generals told you about these wars?



thats what their generals told after running back.. dont worry we have won.. print it in text books..


----------



## Secur

DRDO said:


> Nepal is only Hindu nation on earth... do you really believe they can turn against India ?


 They already are , How much is China investing there , any idea ?


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> We do that cause we are scared of nuclear weapons. But, don't worry once India gets the missle shield from Israel I can assure you we can kick the *** of both these nations.


 Once , Aren't you making something like aircraft for almost three decades now too ? ... I know your habit of talking big ...


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> Do you still believe what your dictator generals told you about these wars?


Show some respect! They buried many of your dead soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> They already are , How much is China investing there , any idea ?




1000 yuan and a container of instant noodles


----------



## nalandapride

Secur said:


> They already are , How much is China investing there , any idea ?



Let them invest.


----------



## ARCHON

Android K-Zero said:


> Show some respect! They buried many of your dead soldiers.



nope most of ur generals are still buried in thar desert.... come and retrieve..


----------



## EastWest

RazPaK said:


> Only in Bollywood does India win wars.



Also in 1971, 1999, 1965 and 1984...may be in Pakistan these years have been banned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> China is also investing in India. By your logic India also belongs to China now? kya chu**ya Pakistani hai


 If you cant comprehend something , best ignore it and move on ... Why take out-of-context and make yourself look like a fool ?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Mani Shankar Ayer couldn't give any answer of Hafiz Saed's question


----------



## Ammyy

Secur said:


> They already are , How much is China investing there , any idea ?



So what ??? USA investing to much in Iraq .. so can this change any thing ??

And without knowing facts dnt embarrass yourself .... Just come in India and findout how many Nepali national making their employment in India


----------



## ARCHON

EastWest said:


> Also in 1971, 1999, 1965 and 1984...may be in Pakistan these years have been banned...



oh they won and went back is what they are told.. dont upset the kiddo


----------



## Tumba

Secur said:


> Oh sure , We can just direct the Taliban who control almost 70 % of Afghanistan to blow it up ... Fait Accomli  ... and Ramp up support for Naxalite insurgents who control 1/3 of India and declared by your prime minister the most challenging task that India faces ... Yes they are present , the real question is how long they can hold on  ... With US planning to end Afghan mission in 2014 and negotiating with Taliban ... I fail to see how much leverage can you gain from blatantly corrupt Afghan army which is acknowledged by NATO too



pakistani army is doing everything already wat happened??? haha
pakistan is turned into a big fat terrorist failed nation .. economy is a waste ... fundamentalism on rise ... 
you cant do anything more.. now its time for payback from India ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> Whatever, we have the money to buy latest aircrafts for us. Not like you who beg US and China for every aircraft.


 I can assure you we have paid for every JFT and F16 we have bought ... Even if it hasn't been cash but transit service and support for NATO ...


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> I can assure you we have paid for every JFT and F16 we have bought ... Even if it hasn't been cash but transit service and support for NATO ...



show the purchase bill.. or keep quiet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Gazette - PISJ-ES observes Kashmir solidarity day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

Tumba said:


> pakistani army is doing everything already wat happened??? haha


 Everything is happening , Wait and watch ...  Or read the latest report how Taliban will take on Afghanistan once again when NATO leaves ... Atleast help the Northern Alliance this time , the last time they had to withdraw from Kabul when we assisted Taliban in taking over ...


----------



## Ammyy

Android K-Zero said:


> Show some respect! They buried many of your dead soldiers.



Who buried dead Soldiers ?? I thought Indian army did that when your government dont accept body of soldiers in Kargil


----------



## K-Xeroid

by the way where is that stormshadow, I guess he is finding the meaning of anticipated


----------



## ARCHON

SolarFlare2 said:


> It's you who's taking things out-of-context. China investing in Nepal so they will turn against India. LoL what stupid logic. Stupid Pakistanis



china is investing in africa so that they turn against mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

ARCHON said:


> show the purchase bill.. or keep quiet


 Do you do it for every thing you buy ?  ... Purchase bill for military equipment ? Is the IQ theory true then ?


----------



## EastWest

Mosamania said:


> Saudi Gazette - PISJ-ES observes Kashmir solidarity day


'

As if we care about those schools which brainwash students into hating non-muslims think about India or Kashmir???


----------



## RazPaK

Lmao at the angry Bharatis. Boohoo, Scream harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Do you do it for every thing you buy ?  ... Purchase bill for military equipment ? Is the IQ theory true then ?



nope i dont make false claims like u.. henc no reqd


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> Do you really think US is so stupid that they'll leave Afghanistan like that. They are very smart. Look around yourself what they have done to your country after 60 years of friendship.


 Do you really think that they are invincible and all that ?  ... Yes they will leave , its confirmed by US president and NATO so go secure the LOC this time ...


----------



## ARCHON

RazPaK said:


> Lmao at the angry Bharatis. Boohoo, Scream harder.




screaming... solidarity day for decades.... LMAO.... see u next year too ..same time.... kiddy kiddy.


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> Lmao at the angry Bharatis. Boohoo, Scream harder.



Ya we are Screaming harder not because of Anger but because of Fun and laugh ...let the show continue


----------



## Secur

ARCHON said:


> nope i dont make false claims like u.. henc no reqd


 False claim ?  Can you prove it otherwise since you claimed it in the first place ?


----------



## EastWest

Pakistan can do nothing about Kashmir or Kashmiris till they stop 'caring' only about muslims..


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> Atleast, he's learning something new. You guys are pathetic. No lessons learned after losing 4 wars.


 I have told you earlier ... Your media is good at " manufacturing " victory as recently it did for Kargil ... I atleast give credit where its due ...


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> by the way *where is that stormshadow*, I guess he is finding the meaning of anticipated


Dont worry my friend...i'm just here. Just went to visit the thread titled "Seven Pakistani soldiers killed in Taliban attack: officials"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> False claim ?  Can you prove it otherwise since you claimed it in the first place ?



i cant prove a lie of urs... u will claim even u have been to mars... because of ur nationality.. now run ...


----------



## Secur

ARCHON said:


> i cant prove a lie of urs... u will claim even u have been to mars... because of ur nationality.. now run ...


 Which lie of mine ? That we control 37 % of Kashmir or that you even lost the highest peak in Kargil sector which you celebrate Vijay Diwas for ?


----------



## EastWest

Secur said:


> I have told you earlier ... Your media is good at " manufacturing " victory as recently it did for Kargil ... I atleast give credit where its due ...



we won 1999..what did u achieve in kargil...1000's of ur troops dead..ur international image gone down the sink hole...

ur leaders had to beg all around the world to stop India..lol !! and u claim victory..true it was not perfect for us and we learnt a lot from the war..but we won the war and kicked some 'mujahideen' @$$...


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Dont worry my friend...i'm just here. Just went to visit the thread titled "Seven Pakistani soldiers killed in Taliban attack: officials"


SO did You Read Paramilitry and FC is an another force other then 550,000 soldiers... and F.C killed more 100 taliban in recent week? Do you? just leave it you were saying something about anticipated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

Secur said:


> Which lie of mine ? That we control 37 % of Kashmir or that you even lost the highest peak in Kargil sector which you celebrate Vijay Diwas for ?



u keep the mountains yaar.. out of 1000s of kargil peak u control one.. what u going to do at top.. wave New-clear Inquilabi flag? hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> US has stronger navy than the combined navy of the whole world and you think they'll do nothing after these reports? Such a dumbass you are.
> 
> And btw, our borders are now secured. Thanks to latest survellience systems from Israel.


 
Are you now expecting the US Navy to fight in Afghanistan which is a landlocked country ?  ... Its not a good idea to type under the influence actually ... Yes everyone from NATO to US President is a dumbass saying that we will leave after 2014 and only you are smart ... Happy now ?


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> Like I said you make claims from what your generals told you. Go read Kargil war from neutral source for the truth. But, its sad you even say Wikipedia is Indian biased. Such noobards!


Yea! neutral sources are also indian, just read the references of wikipedia.. majority of it taken from indian sities and books to fill the informatry Gap... Wiki Boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

EastWest said:


> ur leaders had to beg all around the world to stop India..lol !! and u claim victory..true it was not perfect for us and we learnt a lot from the war..but we won the war and kicked some 'mujahideen' @$$...



Yes , you moved some 3 million soldiers against not more than 5000 NLI's and Freedom fighters ... What makes you happy if you even won then ? We managed to secure the most strategic peak in Kargil along with a couple of other areas ... Even then your causalities were high


----------



## EastWest

Android K-Zero said:


> Yea! neutral sources are also indian, just read the references of wikipedia.. majority of it taken from indian sities and books to fill the informatry Gap... Wiki Boy



Go ask ur musharaff...he will definitely tell u how his 'mujahids' got their @$$ kicked...lol


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> SO did You Read Paramilitry and FC is an another force other then 550,000 soldiers... and F.C killed more 100 taliban in recent week? Do you? just leave it you were saying something about anticipated?


Yeah...it was anticipated tha the Raja would accede kashmir to pak. Instead,he asked for India's support..India helped Raja on the condition that he would accede the state of kashmir to India. As you know, India kicked pakistanis out and made kashmir an integral part. 

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




SolarFlare2 said:


> bhai Like Like


You can click the thank button instead which is located in the bottom right cornor.


----------



## Secur

StormShadow said:


> Yeah...it was anticipated tha the Raja would accede kashmir to pak. Instead,he asked for India's support..India helped Raja on the condition that he would accede the state of kashmir to India. As you know, India kicked pakistanis out and made kashmir an integral part.


 As you know , the people then and still want to be a part of Pakistan and they will continue their struggle  ... Even in 1947 , the tribals secured NA and AJK with the help of local Muslim population ... Should i enlighten you about the state of Indian army in Kashmir from 1989 ?  ... 5 million troops fighting some 30k Muahideen right ?


----------



## Gautam

why pakistanis are crying in this thread? 
i thought they had big heart or something. lol

i guess this is why more Indians join the forum. these pakistanis are really funny. Indians enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Secur said:


> Yes , you moved some 300 , 000 million soldiers against not more than 5000 NLI's and Freedom fighters ... What makes you happy if you even won then ? We managed to secure the most strategic peak in Kargil along with a couple of other areas ... Even then your causalities were high



lol ...300,000 million soldiers !!!! our population is not so big ...is this what is taught in ur schools??...

our causalities were high because we were at the bottom of the mountains and ur 'mujahids' are at the top..

and what strategic peak are u talking about...u guys secured it when no Indian troops were present there..and then ran back to daddy,...the moment u saw us...is this classic mentality of 'Mujahids'


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> I am comparing US with the whole world in power you dumbass Pakistani. You think your ISI is smart? then why don't they stop all the drone attacks in Pakistan? how did US sneaked up ur *** and killed Osama Bin Laden? You think US is stupid? Such a noobard


 How did your 10 insurgents sat on a boat and sneaked behind Indian Army and wrecked havoc in Mumbai for 3 days ?  ... Ok sure compare it with anything you like , 500 years of colonialism still has left a permanent effect on you ... US ARMY IS INVINCIBLE doesn't work with us ...


----------



## K-Xeroid

EastWest said:


> Go ask ur musharaff...he will definitely tell u how his 'mujahids' got their @$$ kicked...lol


Look what Musharaf had really said.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Gautam said:


> why pakistanis are crying in this thread?
> i thought they had big heart or something. lol
> 
> i guess this is why more Indians join the forum. these pakistanis are really funny. Indians enjoy it.


 Crying ? Who's posting in this thread more ?  
*
There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 3 guests)

Secur Tumba EastWest cheekybird StormShadow SolarFlare2 Gautam Infinity Protectionist Gareth ARCHON*



EastWest said:


> and what strategic peak are u talking about...u guys secured it when no Indian troops were present there..and then ran back to daddy,...the moment u saw us...is this classic mentality of 'Mujahids'


 Google Peak 5353 and its strategic importance ... and then we will talk


----------



## Ammyy

Secur said:


> How did your 10 insurgents sat on a boat and sneaked behind Indian Army and wrecked havoc in Mumbai for 3 days ?  ... Ok sure compare it with anything you like , 500 years of colonialism still has left a permanent effect on you ... US ARMY IS INVINCIBLE doesn't work with us ...



Making shield of unarmed civilian any terrorist can do that ... 

And you are really proud of these terrorist??


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> US army is invincible because that's the reality. You are ignorant or braggart to not believe that. Respect them they are your masters and own your country. Can't you see all the drone attacks in Waziristan?


 I can even see the closed supplies ... Can you ?


----------



## StormShadow

Secur said:


> As you know , the people then and *still want to be a part of Pakistan and they will continue their struggle*  ... Even in 1947 , the tribals secured NA and AJK with the help of local Muslim population ...


That is the whole issue. These hypocrites say they want to be independent and have their loyalities towards pak. Hence we are putting them in their place. 


> Should i enlighten you about the state of Indian army in Kashmir from 1989 ?  ... 5 million troops fighting some 30k Muahideen right ?


Before you start "enlightening" me about the Indian army...read what's happening to your army today as a result of that.


----------



## Gautam

SolarFlare2 said:


> I know it appears a bit late after posting.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse, I love arguing with them and see their ***** burn in anger.


 
me too. 
we Indians are obsessed with anything funny lol


----------



## K-Xeroid

StormShadow said:


> Yeah...it was anticipated tha the Raja would accede kashmir to pak. Instead,he asked for India's support..India helped Raja on the condition that he would accede the state of kashmir to India. As you know, India kicked pakistanis out and made kashmir an integral part.
> You can click the thank button instead which is located in the bottom right cornor.


Hence You proved That India is a terrorist state... your army is terrorists in its own type..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> Ofcourse, I love arguing with them and see their ***** burn in anger.


 Better argue fast ... Mods here dont tolerate off topic and abusive posts ... So limited time ...


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> Look how Pakistan surrendered in Kargil:



I wasn't aware that accepting dead bodies is considered as surrender by Indians  ... Doesn't your army do that ? Didn't they accept the dead bodies of their soldiers in 1999 ?


----------



## K-Xeroid

SolarFlare2 said:


> Look how Pakistan surrendered in Kargil:


What surrender! taking Their Bodies Back is surrender... 
*HUSH ! HUSH! BrrrH!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

Secur said:


> Crying ? Who's posting in this thread more ?
> *
> There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 3 guests)
> 
> Secur Tumba EastWest cheekybird StormShadow SolarFlare2 Gautam Infinity Protectionist Gareth ARCHON*


lol
what a logic
posting less is crying less???? 
should i say that posting more is laughing more? 
funny lot


----------



## K-Xeroid

Secur said:


> Better argue fast ... Mods here dont tolerate off topic and abusive posts ... So limited time ...


YEa! Sure reported...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Android K-Zero said:


> What surrender! taking Their Bodies Back is surrender...
> *HUSH ! HUSH! BrrrH!!!*



no surrender you ran away from front


----------



## StormShadow

Android K-Zero said:


> Hence You proved That India is a terrorist state... your army is terrorists in its own type..


Are you a dimwit!!?? If you've got anything else other than plain abuses then i'm willing to talk. Otherwise, you can continue searching for anti India videos.


----------



## Secur

Gautam said:


> lol
> what a logic
> posting less is crying less????
> should i say that posting more is laughing more?
> funny lot



So replying to a post is crying ? Which school did you go to ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

Android K-Zero said:


> Hence You proved That India is a terrorist state... your army is terrorists in its own type..


Can you Google "terrorist state" and tell us what results you come across?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> I already got banned from my original account. Such noobard and stupid mods here. Where is internet freedom they keep bragging about all the time.


 Freedom doesn't mean to run around in your neighborhood and shout hey I have freedom to do everything  ... Like the same , there is freedom to express your opinion but within certain rules ...


----------



## foxbat

Secur said:


> Freedom doesn't mean to run around in your neighborhood and shout hey I have freedom to do everything  ... Like the same , there is freedom to express your opinion but within certain rules ...



Apply the same logic to Indian Sec forces reaction to the activities of insurgents/militants in Kashmir next time around. Ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Secur said:


> So replying to a post is crying ? Which school did you go to ?


Maha Bharata school! Where you'll only learn india centeric things like Akhand Bharat which dream will remain dream..


----------



## Gautam

Secur said:


> So replying to a post is crying ? Which school did you go to ?


so now you get it. 
that's what you thought originally. 
you claimed Indians are posting more hence crying! 

i thought pakistanis are crying hence crying!


----------



## K-Xeroid

foxbat said:


> Apply the same logic to Indian Sec forces reaction to the activities of insurgents/militants in Kashmir next time around. Ok?


We tried to applied that logic when an indian intruder chopper intruded in our air boundries but it get caught...and army took some data and let them go..


----------



## Ammyy

Android K-Zero said:


> Maha Bharata school! Where you'll only learn india centeric things like Akhand Bharat which dream will remain dream..



No we learnt Kashmir kabhi nahi banega Pakistan


----------



## K-Xeroid

DRDO said:


> no surrender you ran away from front


point 5353 is highest front , We can bomb Indian forces from their easily...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

Pakistanis should approach logical attitude.Whats the problem in making LOC into the dispute line. Both parties will go home happily.Think by brain rather than heart.


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare2 said:


> A better school than you. Which madarssa did you go to?
> Thanks Colonel!



I guess i better one , Can you see me abusing anyone ? 

Say that to the mods !


----------



## Secur

Amolthebest said:


> Pakistanis should approach logical attitude.Whats the problem in making LOC into the dispute line. Both parties will go home happily.Think by brain rather than heart.


 No bro , the people aren't content with it ... Referendum in our respective Kashmir under UN supervision is the way to go ... Let the people decide ... True democracy !


----------



## Secur

Gautam said:


> so now you get it.
> that's what you thought originally.
> you claimed Indians are posting more hence crying!
> 
> i thought pakistanis are crying hence crying!





Gautam said:


> why pakistanis are crying in this thread?
> i thought they had big heart or something. lol
> 
> i guess this is why more Indians join the forum. these pakistanis are really funny. Indians enjoy it.



Thats your first post here ... It is ok to admit so if you suffer from amnesia ... But why twist things ?


----------



## Amolthebest

Secur said:


> No bro , the people aren't content with it ... Referendum in our respective Kashmir under UN supervision is the way to go ... Let the people decide ... True democracy !



Sorry to hurt you mate but Pakistan have not such a good track record in maintain democracy .And it's your hurting your countries own fabric rather then India.You called me bro thatwhy.


----------



## Gautam

Secur said:


> No bro , the people aren't content with it ... Referendum in our respective Kashmir under UN supervision is the way to go ... Let the people decide ... True democracy !


Do you know what are the conditions for referendum?


----------



## Secur

Amolthebest said:


> Sorry to hurt you mate but Pakistan have not such a good track record in maintain democracy .And it's your hurting your countries own fabric rather then India.You called me bro thatwhy.


 It was the first sensible post after so much flame baiting from a troller so i replied with "bro" ... I am sure that its not offensive ... Yes , but does it matter seriously ? The referendum is to be held in Kashmir , not Pakistan right ?


----------



## Secur

Gautam said:


> it is very simple
> pakistanis are crying because they are crying. i did not claim that from the number of posts but the nature of posts. am i expecting too much from you to understand it?



I am posting because i am posting  ... What sort of absurd logic is that ? ... The nature of posts , Weren't we talking sensibly until someone dragged Balochistan and all other off topic things into the thread even going to the point of ridiculing our religion ? Your claim means nothing ... Will i be expecting too much from you to understand this simple thing ? 

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

Solar Flare Rest In Peace ... A troller is put to rest


----------



## Secur

SolarFlare3 said:


> I'll be back, dude


 IP Block anyone ?


----------



## Tshering22

Secur said:


> The referendum is to be held in Kashmir , not Pakistan right ?



No thanks.. we don't really find it necessary to hold something to prove ourselves. It is amusing to see that the so called "referendum" which was first asked by UN, is not being even spoken about by them today while you lot keep crying rivers over it daily, even so much as running two threads simultaneously to make it look extra important.

Come on, dude. This is not going to happen. The more political force you use the more it will drain your country. Forget this and focus on your own self. It will be good for both of us.


----------



## Amolthebest

Secur said:


> It was the first sensible post after so much flame baiting from a troller so i replied with "bro" ... I am sure that its not offensive ... Yes , but does it matter seriously ? The referendum is to be held in Kashmir , not Pakistan right ?



But again what about Kashmiri Pandits who had been migrated coz of terrorists.How can a non biased refferandum will take place in absence of Kashmiri Pandit. If Paksitan will hell bent on wholesome Kashmir (Mind my words i am nt saying anything about Pakistan occupied Kashmir) then unnecessarily India should drag down issues like Baluchistan. aS THE GREEAT GANDHI SAID AN EYE FOR AN EYE WILL MAKE WHOLE WORLD BLIND.IT SHOULD BE STOP SOMEWHERE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Amolthebest said:


> But again what about Kashmiri Pandits who had been migrated coz of terrorists.How can a non biased refferandum will take place in absence of Kashmiri Pandit. If Paksitan will hell bent on wholesome Kashmir (Mind my words i am nt saying anything about Pakistan occupied Kashmir) then unnecessarily India should drag down issues like Baluchistan.



Do you know about a operation in IOK when 31 Sikhs and IA blamed it on Muslims ? Later it was found out to be RAW's work ... Bring them back , Even many muslims migrated to Pakistan from Kashmir because of violence so ? and no , we aren't hell bent on whole Kashmir ... How does it relate to Baluchistan ? You have too many insurgencies running in your own country , do you see Pakistanis dragging those ?


----------



## K-Xeroid

Amolthebest said:


> But again what about Kashmiri Pandits who had been migrated coz of terrorists.How can a non biased refferandum will take place in absence of Kashmiri Pandit. If Paksitan will hell bent on wholesome Kashmir (Mind my words i am nt saying anything about Pakistan occupied Kashmir) then unnecessarily India should drag down issues like Baluchistan. aS THE GREEAT GANDHI SAID AN EYE FOR AN EYE WILL MAKE WHOLE WORLD BLIND.IT SHOULD BE STOP SOMEWHERE.


ANd what about more than 1 million kashmiris killed in IOK.. Its totally massacre..


----------



## jayron

Happy Kashmir solidarity everyone... YAY!!!


----------



## Gautam

Secur said:


> Thats your first post here ... It is ok to admit so if you suffer from amnesia ... But why twist things ?


 


Secur said:


> I am posting because i am posting  ... What sort of absurd logic is that ? ... The nature of posts , Weren't we talking sensibly until someone dragged Balochistan and all other off topic things into the thread even going to the point of ridiculing our religion ? Your claim means nothing ... Will i be expecting too much from you to understand this simple thing ?


and not only this thread, you are crying from 6 long decades. in this crying process, you lost your west wing but nothing happened to us. so observing this day or year is just adding more crying years for you and nothing else. 
i hope you guys withdraw from your occupied Kashmir so that we can apply the referendum and solve it.


----------



## Secur

Tshering22 said:


> No thanks.. we don't really find it necessary to hold something to prove ourselves. It is amusing to see that the so called "referendum" which was first asked by UN, is not being even spoken about by them today while you lot keep crying rivers over it daily, even so much as running two threads simultaneously to make it look extra important.
> 
> Come on, dude. This is not going to happen. The more political force you use the more it will drain your country. Forget this and focus on your own self. It will be good for both of us.


 Sorry , but the Kashmiris think otherwise and in the end they are going to get what they want , Just wait and watch ... Referendum was first asked by Nehru and not UN ... Your PM took the matter to UN and no one else ... No one's crying ... We are just reminding everyone of the atrocities committed by your army nothing else ... 



Gautam said:


> and not only this thread, you are crying from 6 long decades.
> i hope you guys withdraw from your occupied Kashmir so that we can apply the referendum and solve it.



Pretty rich coming from Indians actually !  You have been psychologically obsessed with a country 5 times smaller than you for those 6 long decades to the extent that you dont make a military purchase/foreign policy which isn't Pakistan centric  ... I hope , we both withdraw from Kashmir so people can decide their own future ... What say you ?


----------



## K-Xeroid

Gautam said:


> and not only this thread, you are crying from 6 long decades. in this crying process, you lost your west wing but nothing happened to us. so observing this day or year is just adding more crying years for you and nothing else.
> i hope you guys withdraw from your occupied Kashmir so that we can apply the referendum and solve it.


Ignoring kashmiris..?

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

Another solarflare dies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Android K-Zero said:


> Another solarflare dies!


 The obsession is unbelievable !  He creates account after account to satisfy his ego


----------



## Amolthebest

Secur said:


> Do you know about a operation in IOK when 31 Sikhs and IA blamed it on Muslims ? Later it was found out to be RAW's work ... Bring them back , Even many muslims migrated to Pakistan from Kashmir because of violence so ? and no , we aren't hell bent on whole Kashmir ... How does it relate to Baluchistan ? You have too many insurgencies running in your own country , do you see Pakistanis dragging those ?



Man don't refer conspiracy theories. If you want to have logical discussion then please tell me howcum Pakistan will take IOK (in Pakistani's terminology) .You can't do it millitry might or by just providing diplomatic support.Only logical solution is keep the Kashmir part you have. No dispute in the world can't solved by one way solution.Both sides in dispute should sacrifice.That's the only solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Gautam said:


> *well the referendum will be taken place under India's observation after you withdraw from your occupied Kashmir. that's the UN resolution. and yeah lets do it. so when you are withdrawing?*


India will never do that, They already knows the kashmiris decision. Ambushes !!
It don't happens in Pakistan originated kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Gautam said:


> it was some 3 times smaller but then we made it 5 times smaller



Not you , the people of Bangladesh ... Did you start the struggle for independence ?  ... The Jinnah always envisioned multiple muslim states in the subcontinent so it is fine and anti-India sentiments run high in Bangladesh today , dont they ? ... What about the additional problems you face from them today ? 



Gautam said:


> well the referendum will be taken place under India's observation after you withdraw from your occupied Kashmir. that's the UN resolution. and yeah lets do it. so when you are withdrawing?



No , Another UN resolutions was passed later asking both parties to leave Kashmir ... If you aren't aware of it , why bother to post needlessly ?


----------



## SQ8

SolarFlare3 said:


> I'm a computer science major. Do you really think these silly tactics can block me?



Not very creative apparently.. but then getting into tier three universities doesn't require that now does it.
Oh well..they come and go.
What is sad is people replying to such hermaphrodites and ruining a thread.
Must I repeat the old mantra of report and leave alone here too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

Amolthebest said:


> You can't do it millitry might or by just providing diplomatic support.Only logical solution is keep the Kashmir part you have. No dispute in the world can't solved by one way solution.Both sides in dispute should sacrifice.That's the only solution.


 Yes , I have said it before ... Both parties should respect the opinion of Kashmiris and hold a plebiscite under UN ... Fair right ?


----------



## K-Xeroid

Secur said:


> The obsession is unbelievable !  He creates account after account to satisfy his ego


Atlast! He proved himself a frustrated Brat.. Ashamed his flags too ,Thats why muslim,sikhs and Christains in india don't have any better sentiments about hindus..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

Android K-Zero said:


> India will never do that, They already knows the kashmiris decision. Ambushes !!
> It don't happens in Pakistan originated kashmir..


okay then don't cry. if you want the referendum then you will HAVE TO withdraw from your occupied Kashmir. no other choice.


----------



## foxbat

Secur said:


> Sorry , but the Kashmiris think otherwise and in the end they are going to get what they want , Just wait and watch ... Referendum was first asked by Nehru and not UN ... Your PM took the matter to UN and no one else ... No one's crying ... We are just reminding everyone of the atrocities committed by your army nothing else ...



As long as you are just doing a job of a secretary and reminding the boss of his/her appointments, its ok..  .. we dont mind..



Secur said:


> Pretty rich coming from Indians actually !  You have been psychologically obsessed with a country 5 times smaller than you for those 6 long decades to the extent that you dont make a military purchase/foreign policy which isn't Pakistan centric  ... I hope , we both withdraw from Kashmir so people can decide their own future ... What say you ?


Not gonna happen.. Leaders on both sides wont permit that


----------



## K-Xeroid

Gautam said:


> okay then don't cry. if you want the referendum then you will HAVE TO withdraw from your occupied Kashmir. no other choice.


Lolz ! We were always ready ,If india is but then again This time india back stabbing will end up of bringing nuclear war.. like I said before you have lot to lose..


----------



## foxbat

Android K-Zero said:


> India will never do that, They already knows the kashmiris decision. Ambushes !!
> It don't happens in Pakistan originated kashmir..



Happens in every other part of Pakistan though. And probably in P OK too, but since that area lives under a virtual martial law, no one probably gets to know


----------



## Amolthebest

Secur said:


> Yes , I have said it before ... Both parties should respect the opinion of Kashmiris and hold a plebiscite under UN ... Fair right ?



We are agreed on something.Good going. This solution might be right in romantic world and Utopia.But we are discussing logical solutions right?Now tell me the logical solution.


----------



## Gautam

Secur said:


> Not you , the people of Bangladesh ... Did you start the struggle for independence ?  ...


did they do it on their own? wow! your history books are brilliant. 



> The Jinnah always envisioned multiple muslim states in the subcontinent



source? 
if its true then why not Baluchistan? lets make it a country and we'll talk about Kashmir. 
btw it doesn't change the fact that you lost your territory. 



> No , Another UN resolutions was passed later asking both parties to leave Kashmir ... If you aren't aware of it , why bother to post needlessly ?


when did that happen sir? can you show us the link please?


----------



## K-Xeroid

foxbat said:


> As long as you are just doing a job of a secretary and reminding the boss of his/her appointments, its ok..  .. we dont mind..
> 
> 
> *Not gonna happen.. *Leaders on both sides wont permit that


I hope you do trust blindly on that .. Arab spring ...Islam centeric views are rising there.. and U.S is giving up on Afghan. How long U.S takes it will hurt itself.. Lets see How its effects on kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Secur said:


> Not you , the people of Bangladesh ... Did you start the struggle for independence ?  ...



Yes.. It was people of Bangladesh. We just helped them realize that the 2 nation theory was one load of BS and helped them liberate them selves from the tyranny of Punjabi Pakistan. 



Secur said:


> The Jinnah always envisioned multiple muslim states in the subcontinent so it is fine


 Angoor Khattey hain 




Secur said:


> and anti-India sentiments run high in Bangladesh today , dont they ? ... What about the additional problems you face from them today ?



Really?? I just wish Pakistan was also as problematic as BD.. .. btw, BD members here are not representative of BD. Half of them are anyway false flag Pakistanis..



Secur said:


> No , Another UN resolutions was passed later asking both parties to leave Kashmir ... If you aren't aware of it , why bother to post needlessly ?



Not really.. Pakistan needs to withdraw and India needs to reduce forces to a maintenance mode.. Come back when Pakistan forces are gone and then cry about the Referendum..


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Android K-Zero said:


> Maha Bharata school! Where you'll only learn india centeric things like Akhand Bharat which dream will remain dream..



I never heard anything like akhand Bharat before coming to pdf, may be they taught you in your text books that we have anything called akhand Bharat in our curriculum.


----------



## foxbat

Android K-Zero said:


> I hope you do trust blindly on that .. Arab spring ...Islam centeric views are rising there.. and U.S is giving up on Afghan. How long U.S takes it will hurt itself.. Lets see How its effects on kashmir..



Mate, till 10 years back, US was firmly in your corner. When you could not do squat even then, and ended up losing Siachen and East Pakistan during that time, to ab kya ukhadd loge..


----------



## Secur

foxbat said:


> Happens in every other part of Pakistan though. And probably in P OK too, but since that area lives under a virtual martial law, no one probably gets to know


 Oh yeah ! Is that the reason that protests/mass demonstrations/human rights aren't reported from AJK and NA ?  It doesn't come because it doesn't happen ... ... If news can come out of North Korea which has the worst dictatorship in the world then how come you dont read such news from Pakistan held Kashmir ? Because it doesn't happen , we dont have army deployed in every nook and corner of AJK and NA ... Now compare it with your Occupied Kashmir , daily protests and riots ? Why aren't the people content with you ?


----------



## Gautam

Android K-Zero said:


> Lolz ! We were always ready ,If india is


 
Yes so when will you withdraw from your occupied Kashmir?


----------



## K-Xeroid

foxbat said:


> Happens in every other part of Pakistan though. And probably in P OK too, but since that area lives under a virtual martial law, no one probably gets to know


Lol! You are wrong foxy, happens in only Dera bugti and Orakzai agency.. But in india only that Red corridor covers major area.. leave others... By the why If solarflare kind of indian members are major chemistry then leave illiteral .. I've now so much reservations about literal people.. Does it happens in all part of india? abusing each other religons?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

*Over the next several years, the UN Security Council passed four new resolutions, revising the terms of Resolution 47 to include a synchronous withdrawal of both Indian and Pakistani troops from the region, per the recommendations of General Andrew McNaughton. To this end, UN arbitrators put forward 11 different proposals for the demilitarization of the region. All of these were accepted by Pakistan, but rejected by the Indian government.[21] The resolutions were passed by United Nations Security Council under Chapter VI of the United Nations Charter.[22]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

foxbat said:


> Mate, till 10 years back, US was firmly in your corner. When you could not do squat even then, and ended up losing Siachen and East Pakistan during that time, to ab kya ukhadd loge..


Siachen was never of Pakistan and never of india just like kargil's position 5353... but look we got main position 5353 in kargil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Android K-Zero said:


> Lol! You are wrong foxy, happens in only Dera bugti and Orakzai agency.. But in india only that Red corridor covers major area.. leave others... By the why If solarflare kind of indian members are major chemistry then leave illiteral .. I've now so much reservations about literal people.. Does it happens in all part of india? abusing each other religons?



Step back, collect your thoughts and write again.. Your post is not making sense.. Your brain seems to be working faster than your typing speed.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Solarflare4 said:


> It's not that easy!



What IP masker do you use?


----------



## Secur

crimemaster_gogo said:


> I never heard anything like akhand Bharat before coming to pdf, may be they taught you in your text books that we have anything called akhand Bharat in our curriculum.


 No , actually it does ... Go back to your Internet GHQ at BRF and you will see each one yelling how India should expand beyond its current borders ...


----------



## foxbat

Secur said:


> Oh yeah ! Is that the reason that protests/mass demonstrations/human rights aren't reported from AJK and NA ?  It doesn't come because it doesn't happen ... ... If news can come out of North Korea which has the worst dictatorship in the world then how come you dont read such news from Pakistan held Kashmir ? Because it doesn't happen , we dont have army deployed in every nook and corner of AJK and NA ... Now compare it with your Occupied Kashmir , daily protests and riots ? Why aren't the people content with you ?



If acts of violence represent need to making the area independent, then are you going to apply this logic to all the areas in Pakistan currently under insurgent/militant/terrorist violence.. If you do that, you may just get left with a small part of Punjab as Pakistan


----------



## Gautam

Android K-Zero said:


> Lolz ! We were always ready ,If india is but then again This time india back stabbing will end up of bringing nuclear war.. like I said before you have lot to lose..


 


Secur said:


> *Over the next several years, the UN Security Council passed four new resolutions, revising the terms of Resolution 47 to include a synchronous withdrawal of both Indian and Pakistani troops from the region, per the recommendations of General Andrew McNaughton. To this end, UN arbitrators put forward 11 different proposals for the demilitarization of the region. All of these were accepted by Pakistan, but rejected by the Indian government.[21] The resolutions were passed by United Nations Security Council under Chapter VI of the United Nations Charter.[22]*


did you know that there is a place to provide the link?


----------



## Secur

foxbat said:


> Step back, collect your thoughts and write again.. Your post is not making sense.. Your brain seems to be working faster than your typing speed.



Foxbat , if you refuted , its ok to admit so ... You were saying something about a virtual martial law ? 



foxbat said:


> If acts of violence represent need to making the area independent, then are you going to apply this logic to all the areas in Pakistan currently under insurgent/militant/terrorist violence.. If you do that, you may just get left with a small part of Punjab as Pakistan


 Acts of violence/terrorism and people asking freedom from a country are two different things even if you dont comprehend ... Otherwise you have 1/3 of your country under Naxalite control ... what will you be left with ?



Gautam said:


> did you know that there is a place to provide the link?


 Aren't you aware who used [] References ? Wikipedia !


----------



## Hulk

Kashmir is lost cause, it will stay with India. If there will be any minor changes it will through talks. No one can get anything forcefully, Pakistan is in such a bad situation they cannot go to war for a decade.

some people have day dreaming issue, which is not bad since we do not loose anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

Kashmir should ne an independant state. They want to be master of their own destiny. Such a beautiful country, wonderful people. 

Kashmiri folks probably have to wait a few more years.


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan will always stand with the people of indian occupied Kashmir.

Actually Pakistan did a greatest mistake in 1948 by accepting UN cease fire. UN was & is a failed organization created to serve only big powers. When those big powers want to create South Sudan UN can easily do it but the long pending issues Kashmir & Palestine, they don't even care for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Keep discussion to Kashmir only.
Off topic posts from ANYONE will find themselves from a pink poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

The Best solution of Kashmir lies in Chenab Formula, the parts west of the rivers become Pakistan & the parts east of it becomes india.


----------



## Bang Galore

American Pakistani said:


> The Best solution of Kashmir lies in Chenab Formula, the parts west of the rivers become Pakistan & the parts east of it becomes india.



*You wish !* We are not interested. You are not about to get by talks what you could not win by war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

This will be the map of the area if Kashmir is solved by Chenab Formula.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------




Bang Galore said:


> *You wish !* We are not interested. You are not about to get by talks what you could not win by war.



You are no one to decide for the future of Kashmiris. india has occupied Kashmir illegally & whole world accept this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

American Pakistani said:


> This will be the map of the area if Kashmir is solved by Chenab Formula. You are no one to decide for the future of Kashmiris. india has occupied Kashmir illegally & whole world accept this fact.



Yeah...? that's interesting. Actually we do; simply because they are no different from us.


----------



## Bang Galore

Discussions on Kashmir will get us nowhere. One has to seriously consider what options exist for Pakistan. Those Pakistanis that are vehemently against India & Indians/Hindus for ideological/religious reasons will not settle for a compromise on Kashmir. In any case, I see no point in compromising with such people. The others who are more realistic & more open to a settlement with India realise that India is not about to hand them on a plate what Pakistan could not achieve through force. The only settlement possible will be open borders, free movement of people, more autonomy & the like. Even those Pakistanis who are more inimical to India realise that Pakistan cannot hope to win a war with India (even if they don't lose). As a status quo power & with no real chance of any pressure on it, India holds the cards that it needs so as to not lose on the Kashmir dispute. What then are Pakistan's options? Help "freedom fighters/terrorists" some more? Been there, done that, hasn't worked. Even Pakistanis realise that apart from the moral issues of such incidents like Mumbai, it also opens up Pakistan for a similar type of retaliation. Does Pakistan really need an India hell bent on supporting "freedom fighters/terrorists" within Pakistan? Regardless of the outcome, Pakistan will be no closer to obtaining Kashmir & would probably be in a bigger mess than it is in now. Pakistan may also actually face serious pressure (as opposed to imaginary now) on its water if India determines that Pakistan is crossing some kind of a line How exactly is that going to help Pakistan? International pressure as an option? Considering Pakistan's present relations with the west, elephants are more likely to fly before that happens.

Pakistan's options on Kashmir are simply very limited. Anyone suggesting otherwise is living in cloud cuckoo land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Tshering22 said:


> Yeah...? that's interesting. Actually we do; simply because t*hey are no different from us*.



WHat, lol, who told u that? Kashmiris are Pakistanis culturally, geographically, religiously, linguistically, ethnically, historically, etc etc. So they are part of Pakistan illegally occupied by india.

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




Bang Galore said:


> Discussions on Kashmir will get us nowhere. One has to seriously consider what options exist for Pakistan. Those Pakistanis that are vehemently against India & Indians/Hindus for ideological/religious reasons will not settle for a compromise on Kashmir. In any case, I see no point in compromising with such people. The others who are more realistic & more open to a settlement with India realise that India is not about to hand them on a plate what Pakistan could not achieve through force. The only settlement possible will be open borders, free movement of people, more autonomy & the like. Even those Pakistanis who are more inimical to India realise that Pakistan cannot hope to win a war with India (even if they don't lose). As a status quo power & with no real chance of any pressure on it, India holds the cards that it needs so as to not lose on the Kashmir dispute. What then are Pakistan's options? Help "freedom fighters/terrorists" some more? Been there, done that, hasn't worked. Even Pakistanis realise that apart from the moral issues of such incidents like Mumbai, it also opens up Pakistan for a similar type of retaliation. Does Pakistan really need an India hell bent on supporting "freedom fighters/terrorists" within Pakistan? Regardless of the outcome, Pakistan will be no closer to obtaining Kashmir & would probably be in a bigger mess than it is in now. Pakistan may also actually face serious pressure on ots wate How exactly is that going to help Pakistan? International pressure as an option? Considering Pakistan's present relations with the west, elephants are more likely to fly before that happens.
> 
> Pakistan's options on Kashmir are simply very limited. Anyone suggesting otherwise is living in cloud cuckoo land.



There are only two solutions, one is Chenab Formula & second is Free Indepandant Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Leader said:


> the Kashmir Issue needs to be raised on all political and social plateforums of the world.
> 
> the Issue needs to be highlighted like Palestine.
> 
> and people should know crimes Indians are committing in Kashmir with the Kashmiris.
> 
> It is a matter of grave concern for us that early the Indians get out of Kashmir, the better.
> 
> the whole region can achieve peace and prosperity if the issue is solved, a serious change of mindset in the indians is required for positive development in this regard.
> 
> Freedom for Kashmir !!




Indeed

what we see is the biggest state terrorism in the shape of Indian occupation of Kashmir. this issue has not gone away from the force of the gun and the resilience and sacrifices of Kashmiris is exemplary .

It is a fact that Kashmiri people have been oppressed under the brutal Indian occupation and there have been wide spread human rights violations. In the recent times due to the world focus on international terrorism of Al Qaeda and the American invasions of Iraq and Afghanistan, India has been successfully able to suppress the Kashmiri dissent if that wasnt enough, the American warming up towards India to use it as a counterweight against China has meant that the American leadership that never tires giving morality lectors to Zimbabwe, North Korea, China, Syria and Iran etc would look the other way when the issue of Kashmir is raised.

But looking towards world powers for a just and peaceful settlement that only benefits the affected people is a lost cause because the world powers never operate on such principles.

Its up to the people of Pakistan and India to .convince their respective leadership to approach a peaceful and honourable solution according to aspirations of the Kashmiri people. It might appear that one side or another is backing away from this stubborn claim but in the end the Kashmir will be still there. The people of Kashmir will still be there to trade and interact with both countries and Kashmir will need both countries to do commerce and progress. That is only possible from the farsightedness and political maturity which will only bring benefits to over a billion people of this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Bang Galore said:


> That's plain silly. You suggested a compromise as per your wishes, I said that is not acceptable to India. Did you get the permission of Kashmiris to offer that compromise? If not, you were merely stating your wish & I was pointing out that as we are not interested, that wish may kindly be directly sent to the nearest dustbin.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Err.. we are not discussing your equivalent of a Santa Claus wish list, merely your ability to seriously influence the course of events to get what you desire.



You call it wish or whatever but it is demand of Kashmiris. Well there is third option too & that is to solve Kashmir according to UN resolution i.e giving Kashmiris right to choose Pakistan, become indepandant or join india.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

American Pakistani said:


> You call it wish or whatever but it is demand of Kashmiris. Well there is third option too & that is to solve Kashmir according to UN resolution i.e giving Kashmiris right to choose Pakistan, become indepandant or join india.



it is very disappointing when the people of the biggest democracy makes fun of UN resolutions calling them irrelevant just like that oaf for a president Bush who decided to invade Iraq despite the opposition in general assembly and called it irrelevant.

you will aslo see the Indians only talking about Kashmir, not the Kashmiris, they dont care what the people of that place are saying. just because they got a million troops in Kashmir they think it gives them the right and then they also want to be recognised as the biggest democracy.
some democracy that is.

in the end it has to be realised that its not what Pakistan or India want but what the people of Kashmir want. the UN recognised it, Nehru promised it and that thats a fact. if its been a long time then that doesnt mean that it doesnt matter now because it does for the people of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

American Pakistani said:


> You call it wish or whatever but it is demand of Kashmiris. Well there is third option too & that is to solve Kashmir according to UN resolution i.e giving Kashmiris right to choose Pakistan, become indepandant or join india.



More wishes! Asked you what Pakistan can do to influence events in Kashmir & all we get are more wishes & some whining.


----------



## Bang Galore

Irfan Baloch said:


> it is very disappointing when the people of the biggest democracy makes fun of UN resolutions calling them irrelevant just like that oaf for a president Bush who decided to invade Iraq despite the opposition in general assembly and called it irrelevant.
> 
> you will aslo see the Indians only talking about Kashmir, not the Kashmiris, they dont care what the people of that place are saying. just because they got a million troops in Kashmir they think it gives them the right and then they also want to be recognised as the biggest democracy.
> some democracy that is.
> 
> in the end it has to be realised that its not what Pakistan or India want but what the people of Kashmir want. the UN recognised it, Nehru promised it and that thats a fact. if its been a long time then that doesnt mean that it doesnt matter now because it does for the people of Kashmir.



What's this? Why whine? After all, isn't the very purpose of your 'solidarity day' to rant against the 'evil Indians'? We do not care for your certificates on our democracy nor are we very interested in proving our 'greatness' to Pakistan by doing what you wish us to do. We are talking practical solutions if there are any. Pipe dreams are obviously not about to be entertained. If it is only the concern of Kashmiris, then you have no locus standi here. That is then an issue for the GoI & Kashmiris to sort out. If you are involved, then it is a territorial dispute & the solution will have to be found that is mutually acceptable but one that won't change the status quo in any significant manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

Bang Galore said:


> More wishes! Asked you what Pakistan can do to influence events in Kashmir & all we get are more wishes & some whining.



WTH man can't you get it straight in your head that Pakistan does not want influence in Kashmir but solution & freedom of Kashmir according to Kashmiris wish.

You feel insecure cuz you know very well that if given option Kashmiris will join Pakistan or vote for indepandance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## foxbat

Irfan Baloch said:


> Indeed
> 
> Its up to the people of Pakistan and India to .convince their respective leadership to approach a peaceful and honourable solution according to aspirations of the Kashmiri people. It might appear that one side or another is backing away from this stubborn claim but in the end the Kashmir will be still there. The people of Kashmir will still be there to trade and interact with both countries and Kashmir will need both countries to do commerce and progress. That is only possible from the farsightedness and political maturity which will only bring benefits to over a billion people of this region.



You will be hard press to find a sizable chunk of idiots in India who are not able to see thru this charade of Pakistan about Kashmirs' rights and the other lies Pakistan regularly tries to peddle (though unsuccessfully) to further its agenda on the Kashmir issue. Hand on heart, its a contest between India and Pakistan on a strategic piece of Land and control of Rivers. Rest everything else is a fat load of BS.. Plain and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

American Pakistani said:


> WTH man can't you get it straight in your head that Pakistan does not want influence in Kashmir but solution & freedom of Kashmir according to Kashmiris wish.
> 
> You feel insecure cuz you know very well that if given option Kashmiris will join Pakistan or vote for indepandance.



If that was the case, why did you suggest the Chenab formula? I repeat, we do not care for your wishes nor are we going to do what you might wish us to do. My point is simple, we are okay with the status quo & don't feel the need to change it. Where does that leave you? You might end up doing this solidarity business for another 60 years & it still wouldn't get you anywhere. All you can do is post some pics & videos. We will continue keeping the real thing. I think we will be more than okay with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Bang Galore said:


> If that was the case, why did you suggest the Chenab formula? I repeat, we do not care for your wishes nor are we going to do what you might wish us to do. My point is simple, we are okay with the status quo & don't feel the need to change it. Where does that leave you? You might end up doing this solidarity business for another 60 years & it still wouldn't get you anywhere. All you can do is post some pics & videos. We will continue keeping the real thing. I think we will be more than okay with that.



wow you seems to be complete ignorent. i told you Pakistan wants Kashmir to be solved according to wish of Kashmiris & nobody cares about what india says or think. keep dreaming.


----------



## American Pakistani

foxbat said:


> And who gives two hoots about what Pakistan wants on Kashmir..



Whole world, that's why it is still considered as disputed territory.


----------



## rockstarIN

American Pakistani said:


> wow you seems to be complete ignorent. i told you Pakistan wants Kashmir to be solved according to wish of Kashmiris & nobody cares about what india says or think. *keep dreaming*.



In fact you are dreaming and we have the real thing..

Many many happy returns of the day for the , what soever called, DAY.

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




American Pakistani said:


> Whole world, that's why it is still considered as disputed territory.



The whole world looking at you and screaming its a ..... nation, cant you hear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

rockstar said:


> Lots of people have sympathy for people of Kashmir. Can you ever think once what if India tak a similiar stance on *Bal ucistan* as tit for tat?
> 
> Anyways we do not want Pakistan again suffered and lose nukes to wrong hands.
> 
> * you are betting your children's future for some piece of land, which practicaly you will never get*



MODS PLEASE TAKE ACTION.

WE ARE NOT DISCUSSING ABOUT BALOCHISTAN, KHALISTAN, WEST BENGAL, etc etc.


----------



## Bang Galore

American Pakistani said:


> wow you seems to be complete ignorent. i told you Pakistan wants Kashmir to be solved according to wish of Kashmiris & nobody cares about what india says or think. keep dreaming.



You should be well advised that if you are going to charge some one with being ignorant, a good start would be correct spelling.

As for not caring what India thinks, that is really great. A Pakistani idea to solve Kashmir without involving India? Going to limit your solution to Pakistani controlled Kashmir, are you? Wonderful !


----------



## American Pakistani

Bang Galore said:


> You should be well advised that if you are going to charge some one with being ignorant, a good start would be *correct spelling.
> *
> As for not caring what India thinks, that is really great. A Pakistani idea to solve Kashmir without involving India? Going to limit your solution to Pakistani controlled Kashmir, are you? Wonderful !



Good, now you jump to personal attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

American Pakistani said:


> Read those posts again & see why i call you ignorant.
> 
> And BTW i think it is thread for Pakistanis solidarity with Kashmiris, i don't understand why would an indian enter this thread until he have his troll mode on.



You really have no clue, I couldn't care less what you thought of me. As for your second point, you were the one suggesting some "solutions", were you suggesting it to fellow Pakistanis? Did you think that they could offer you a "yes" from the Indian viewpoint? No point whining when you get your just desserts after having started the fire.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

American Pakistani said:


> Whole world, that's why it is still considered as disputed territory.



the thing is, the truth cant be bought out. t will never change no matter how important India becomes for the Western Govts.
plain and simple, there are many examples that the Kashmiris never wanted to be part of India and they never will.
its this right of freedom that they will continue to express no matter how many million soldiers are sent on them to silence them.

this forced occupation wont last forver and the Kashmiris will have their freedom and the jokers will eat their words.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

*Quaid-i-Azam: Kashmir The Jugular Vein of Pakistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

*The plight of Kashmir*

By Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan

Published: February 5, 2012





It is tragic to see that residents of this unrivalled paradise are shackled in chains of slavery for over a century.



The valley of Kashmir is a beautiful geographical entity on earth and its ravishing landscape has impressed visitors for centuries. When Mughal Emperor Jehangir came to Kashmir, he was so spell-bound by its calmness that he exclaimed &#8220;If there is a paradise on earth, it is here, it is here, it is here.&#8221;

It is tragic to see that residents of this unrivalled paradise are shackled in chains of slavery for over a century. The yearning and movement for the independence of Kashmir has continued unabated all along.

When the movement for Pakistan was launched, the people of Kashmir actively participated in it. A son of Kashmir from Sialkot, Allama Muhammad Iqbal, first dreamt about a separate homeland for the Muslims of the subcontinent.

His dream and contemplation about Pakistan caught every Muslims&#8217; attention throughout the subcontinent and shone like a bright morning star for them.

The movement for independence spread exponentially and the dream became a reality under the indomitable leadership of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah. Unfortunately, the fate of Kashmir became a casualty of machinations.

At the time of independence, it was agreed that the destiny of Kashmir will be decided through a plebiscite, but that promise remains elusive even after the lapse of 65 years.

A year after independence, the youth of Kashmir liberated a part of it, which is now known as Azad Kashmir, through their valiant struggle. Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, in his address to the UN Security Council, had voiced the sentiments of Kashmiris and made the world believe that Kashmir and Pakistan were inseparable.

Bhutto had convened the Islamic summit in Lahore in February 1974 and highlighted the issues of Kashmir and Palestine. He won strong and unqualified support for the cause.

When the Kashmir independence movement was launched during the first government of Benazir Bhutto, as a mark of solidarity with the people of Kashmir, the government commemorated February 5th as the &#8216;Day of Solidarity with Kashmiris&#8217;. Since then, Solidarity Day is observed every year with full devotion and commitment.

The PPP has always emphasised the need for mutual links between Kashmiris on both sides of the border and even proposed opening the Line of Control, so that people can meet their relatives.

(The writer is the federal minister for information and broadcasting)

Published in The Express Tribune, February 5th, 2012


The plight of Kashmir &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

*Christians of Pakistan endorse the Kashmir cause*

LAHORE: &#8220;It is India&#8217;s turn to &#8216;show flexibility&#8217; and resolve the Kashmir issue,&#8221; said Reverend (R) Dr Alexander John Malik, the Bishop of Lahore in a statement issued on Saturday, as the Christian community of Pakistan endorsed the Kashmiri cause.

The Bishop condemned the continuous violation of human rights of the 13 million Kashmiris in Indian Kashmir by the military, adding that the issue could only be resolved in accordance with the United Nations resolutions.

Malik further said that the issue was not just a &#8216;territorial question&#8217; but the fate of the Kashmiri people depended on it. He also acknowledged Pakistan&#8217;s role for maintaining peace in the region with regards to Kashmir.

Talking to The Express Tribune, the Bishop&#8217;s Chaplain and the Reverend of Lahore Cathedral, Shahid P Mehraj, said that a special prayer would be offered on Kashmir Day for peace in Kashmir, Palestine and in other parts of the world where people are fighting for their freedom.

The Reverend added that the struggle for independence in Indian Kashmir was legitimate and the Christian community of Pakistan supported it.


Christians of Pakistan endorse the Kashmir cause &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmir Solidarity Day: The colour of suffering and pain*





The paintings depict the Kashmiri society at the helm of conflict and resilience, with bold colours and themes to highlight their plight. PHOTOS: MUHAMMAD JAVAID







The paintings depict the Kashmiri society at the helm of conflict and resilience, with bold colours and themes to highlight their plight. PHOTOS: MUHAMMAD JAVAID

ISLAMABAD: 
The idyllic valley of Kashmir is maimed with a painful past. Around 25 noted artists came together to unveil the scarred faces of the conflict-hit territory at an exhibition organised in connection with the Kashmir Solidarity Day at the Pakistan National Council of the Arts here on Tuesday.

While some artists portrayed all-out scenes of blood and gore in the aftermath of bomb blasts, others took a subtle approach on the subject. Paintings by Abdul Rehman represented people sifting through rubble, looking for bodies. Distorted faces, soaked in blood represented the work of Abbas Shah.

However, the work of other artists like Mansoor Rahi, Shehbaz Malik and Raja Changez Sultan depicted abstract silhouettes doused in dark hues of blue and black.

Mussarat Nahid&#8217;s work was perhaps the most descriptive and simultaneously disturbing with red paint and real pictures of people suffering and tortured, pasted onto the canvas. Paintings by Humera Ijaz, Ghulam Abbas, Sardar Mohammad, Aftab Zafar, Masood Hameed and Quddus Mirza were also exhibited. Almost all paintings used the medium of oil on canvas with red paint, symbolising blood.

Morose in its essence, the exhibition was unable to attract a significant turnout of visitors despite showcasing some of the country&#8217;s celebrated artists.

The empty gallery reflected mismanagement on the part of organisers and a general lack of interest by the public.

The exhibition, organised by the Ministry of National Heritage and Integration in collaboration with the Ministry of Kashmir Affairs, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Jammu Kashmir Council, and continues till February 10.

Published in The Express Tribune, February 2nd, 2012


Kashmir Solidarity Day: The colour of suffering and pain &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Display of harmony: Little angels express solidarity with Kashmiris*





Students perform a tableau at Pakistan National Council of the Arts on Friday in connection with Kashmir Day. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID






Students perform a tableau at Pakistan National Council of the Arts on Friday in connection with Kashmir Day. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID

ISLAMABAD: Garbed and styled as Kashmiris with colourful traditional clothes and jewellery, children from different schools of twin cities presented a lively performance in connection to Kashmir Day on Friday.

The event was held by the Pakistan National Council of the Arts (PNCA) in collaboration with the Ministry of National Heritage and Integration, Ministry of Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir Council to express solidarity with Kashmiri people.

Adorned with traditional jewellery with braided hair and matching dupattas, each school lined up to do their best to represent the disputed territory.

The children, mostly from schools in Rawalpindi, filled the auditorium with claps and cheers as each school made its way onto the stage to present songs and tableaus.

Some students who braved the stage included Sufyan Mir from Islamabad Model College for Boys (IMCB), who performed a traditional song on the region&#8217;s beautiful landscape.

In addition to that, children also presented colourful tableaus complete with props painted to look like trees and hills in the background.

The highlight of the event was a tableau by Divisional Public School Shamsabad on Hadiqa Kiani&#8217;s famous song Man di Mauj that successfully captured the scenes of daily village life of Kashmir.

Other schools such as Bright Land School and Jinnah Public School also performed tableaus on songs such as Zulm rahay aur aman bhi ho by Noor Jahan.

At the end of the event, children were given prizes and a special note of thanks was given to teachers for dressing the students in a beautiful manner.

Even though most of the children seemed to be too young to understand the significance of Kashmir issue, some of them expressed pretty mature views on the subject.

&#8220;Its been so long since the issue has been going on. It is about time Kashmir issue be resolved,&#8221; said a student of IMCB.

Published in The Express Tribune, February 4th, 2012


Display of harmony: Little angels express solidarity with Kashmiris &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmiris form human chain on solidarity day*

MUZAFFARABAD, Pakistan &#8212; At least 1,000 people formed a human chain in Pakistan-administered Kashmir as rallies were held across Pakistan Sunday to denounce Indian rule in the disputed Himalayan state.

A Pakistani public holiday, Kashmir Solidarity Day supports the region's right to self-determination in line with UN resolutions that call for a plebiscite in Kashmir on whether it should be ruled by India or Pakistan.

"At least 1,000 people formed a human chain at the Kohala bridge near the regional capital, Muzaffarabad", said an AFP reporter at the scene.

They also later held a rally and chanted, "We will fight until Kashmir is free of Indian clutches. We want freedom."

Banners calling for Kashmir's freedom from Indian rule were put up by main roads and intersections across Pakistan and thousands of people in the country held protest rallies.

In the morning, Pakistan observed a one-minute silence as a mark of respect to the more than 47,000 people killed since an insurgency broke out in mainly Muslim Indian Kashmir in 1989.

Rallies were held in the northwestern city Peshawar and eastern city Lahore where people expressed solidarity with Kashmiris and chanted, "Kashmir will become part of Pakistan and Kashmir is Pakistan's jugular vein."

Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari, in a special message, reiterated his country's "fullest moral, political and diplomatic support to Kashmiris in their just cause".

"It is indeed imperative that the noble principles and values that underpin the just Kashmiri cause are upheld and supported by all justice and freedom loving peoples across the world," Zardari said.

In his message, Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said "a peaceful settlement of the dispute in accordance with the aspirations of the Kashmiri people is a must to ensure peace and prosperity in the region".

Kashmir was split in two in the aftermath of independence on the subcontinent when British rule ended in 1947. Both India and Pakistan claim the whole territory, which is divided by a heavily militarised Line of Control.

India accuses Pakistan of sponsoring an Islamist insurgency in Kashmir. Pakistan denies the claim but has often spoken in support of the fighters.


AFP: Kashmiris form human chain on solidarity day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmir Solidarity Day observed in Tokyo* 


ISLAMABAD, Feb 5 (APP): Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador to Japan Noor Muhammad Jadmani on Sunday said the right to self-determination is a fundamental right of the Kashmiris and no power can deprive them of their just right. He was addressing a seminar on the &#8220;right of self-determination to Kashmiris&#8221; organized by the Embassy of Pakistan on Kashmir Solidarity Day in Tokyo on Sunday. According to a message received here from Tokyo, the Ambassador said that Kashmiri people have rendered countless sacrifices for achieving their basic right of self-determination and upholding their dignity and freedom as envisaged in the U.N. resolutions.



He called upon the world community to take notice of the Indian atrocities and human rights violations in the Indian held Kashmir and support Kashmiris&#8217; struggle to attain their right to self determination.

The Ambassador appealed to the world community to extend every possible assistance to the just cause of Kashmiri people and put pressure on India to stop killing of innocent Kashmiri Muslims.

He said that during the last 65 years more than 100,000 Kashmiris have been killed by Indian security forces to suppress their indigenous freedom movement but it has failed to weaken their strong determination.

Kashmiris have lost their homes, friends and families in the Indian occupied Kashmir, yet they have not lost their hope and have remained steadfast in their quest to achieve their right to self-determination, he added.

Besides others, President of Kashmir Council Japan Mirza Khalil Baig also addressed the seminar. All speakers were unanimously of the view that Pakistan must continue its strong political, moral and diplomatic support to the just cause of Kashmiris.

Earlier, the Ambassador also read out the special messages of President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on the Kashmir Solidarity Day. 


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Kashmir Solidarity Day observed in Tokyo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan to continue political, moral, diplomatic support to Kashmiris: President*

ISLAMABAD, Feb 5 (APP): President Asif Ali Zardari has said that Pakistan will continue to express its complete solidarity with the Kashmiris and extend fullest political, moral and diplomatic support to their just cause.The President, in a message on the occasion of Kashmir Solidarity Day to be observed on February 5, said the Government and the people of Pakistan observe the Kashmir Solidarity Day by renewing their unswerving support for the just struggle of the Kashmiri people for the realization of their fundamental and inalienable rights.

He said Pakistan seeks a peaceful settlement of Jammu and Kashmir dispute.

President Zardari said for over six decades the Kashmiri people have rendered countless sacrifices for upholding their dignity and freedom, pleading for equity and justice and for fulfillment of the promise for the effective exercise of their right to self-determination, as envisaged in the relevant UN resolutions.

He said, "It is indeed imperative that the noble principles and values, that underpin the just Kashmiri cause, are upheld and
supported by all justice and freedom loving peoples across the world."

He said it is also important that the fundamental human rights of the people of Jammu and Kashmir are respected and promoted.

In recent years, he said, the peaceful struggle of the people of Jammu and Kashmir has gained strength and intensity.

He said a new generation of the Kashmiris, including men, women and children, continue to wage a heroic struggle for the
realization of their fundamental rights.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Pakistan to continue political, moral, diplomatic support to Kashmiris: President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmir Solidarity Day observed in befitting manner*






ISLAMABAD: The whole nation observed the Kashmir Solidarity day in befitting manner to pay homage to Kashmiri martyrs and express unity with people of Occupied Kashmir in their fight against Indian subjugation.

Pakistan is marking the day since 1990 to highlight the plight of people of Kashmir for their birth right to self determination promised to them by the international community under the resolutions of United Nations Security Council. 

It is obligation of the world community to ensure a United Nations sponsored plebiscite in Kashmir according to wishes of the people of Kashmir.

All activities and transport came to standstill when one minute's silence was observed throughout the country at 10 a.m. by blowing sirens.

President Asif Ali Zardari, Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani, President of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) Sardar Muhammad Yaqoob Khan and AJK Prime Minister Chaudhry Abdul Majid have issued special messages in connection with Kashmir day, expressing solidarity with people of Occupied Kashmir.

President Zardari and Prime Minister Gilani will address the joint session of the AJK Legislative Assembly and the Council.

A Kashmir convention will be held in Islamabad in which tribute will be paid to martyrs, who sacrificed their lives to get their birth right to self-determination.

The prime minister will host a dinner in honour of prominent Kashmir leaders in Islamabad.

A briefing will be arranged for all foreign mission in Islamabad on the latest situation in Occupied Kashmir, while all major mission abroad will arrange receptions for Pakistanis and Kashmiris.

Rallies, processions, seminars and photo exhibitions have been arranged by Pakistani mission abroad.

Packets containing ration will be given to each family living in refugee camps across the country.

A "Kashmiri Handicraft Exhibition" will be held at Lok Virsa where Kashmiri songs will be played and photos will be displayed.

Pakistan National Council of Arts will arrange a painting exhibition on Kashmir Culture besides setting up an Art Bazar on Kashmir and holding a puppet show. Posters and badges will be distributed among people in connection with the Kashmir Solidarity day.

Rallies, demonstrations, human chains by men, women and children will be held at various cities of the country, Azad Kashmir and the connecting points between Pakistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir including at Kohala to express solidarity with the struggling Kashmiris of Indian Held Kashmir for their just cause for freedom from Indian yoke.

International Community's attention will be drawn towards Indian atrocities and barbarities, stressing it to play role in resolution of the Kashmir issue. 

Special functions will be held in educational institutions to apprise the new generation with the Kashmir issue and heroic struggle of the Kashmiri nation for their right to self determination.

Television channels and Radio will air special programmes to highlight the different aspects of the Kashmir issue particularly Indian atrocities against innocent Kashmiris fighting for their freedom from Indian yoke.

Kashmir Solidarity Day observed in befitting manner

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

*Kashmir solidarity day observed in Riyadh*

RIYADH: Kashmir is the core dispute between India and Pakistan and unless it is resolved, durable peace in South Asia would remain elusive.


This was the central theme of the speeches delivered by a number of officials and Pakistani community leaders including Prince Abdulaziz bin Bandar M. Al-Saud and Pakistani Ambassador Mohammed Naeem Khan, who addressed a meeting convened here at the Pakistan Embassy auditorium Saturday to mark Kashmir Solidarity Day (KSD).

Prince Abdulaziz, chief guest, pledged support to the cause of Kashmiri people. Pakistan has been marking the day since 1990 to highlight the plight of people of Kashmir.

Speaking on this occasion, Ambassador Khan said, &#8220;It is the obligation of the world community to ensure a United Nations sponsored plebiscite in Kashmir according to the wishes of the people of Kashmir.&#8221; He said that the people of Kashmir must get their right to self-determination.

A cross-section of Pakistani and Kashmiri community of Riyadh and officials from the embassy attended the event.

Prominent speakers in the event were Ahmad Nawaz Baksh, a Saudi journalist; Abdul Malik Mujahid, chief of the Darrusalam Publishing House; Asghar Qureshi, a Pakistani businessman; Asif Qureshi, academician, and important community leaders Rana Khadim Hussain, Khalid Akram Rana and Reyaz Rathore.

Khan said, &#8220;Kashmir is an integral part of Pakistan.&#8221;

He thanked the Saudi government and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) for their support on the issue of Kashmir.

&#8220;It is our firm belief that when (the Kashmiri) people are willing to make the ultimate sacrifice for their cause, then nothing can stop them ... and we Pakistanis are also ready to join this freedom struggle with our brothers,&#8221; he said.

The envoy recalled the genesis of Kashmir problem and said that the UN resolution, which calls for a referendum on Kashmir, is some 60 years old now.

He criticized the Public Safety Act enforced by India in occupied Kashmir, saying that this draconian law has been promulgated to torture and kill innocent Kashmiri people.

&#8220;The gross and systematic abuse of human rights ... in Kashmir must end,&#8221; said the envoy.

Saudi journalist Baksh said, &#8220;we have taken serious note of the deteriorating situation in Jammu and Kashmir.&#8221; He said, &#8220;more than 100,000 Kashmiris had been killed by Indian troops in Indian-held Kashmir so far.&#8221;

Mujahid called to step up pressure on the government of Pakistan and other Islamic countries to take up the situation in Jammu and Kashmir seriously with the international community.

He also proposed to set up a network of Saudi and Pakistani NGOs, which are active in the Kingdom on the issue of Kashmir.

Meanwhile, Rathore said that 800,000 Indian soldiers remain stationed throughout the year in Kashmir alone to kill the innocent protesters.

Qureshi appealed to the international community to help Kashmiris in their struggle for freedom.

The meeting concluded with adoption of a resolution whereby the Pakistani and Kashmiri Diaspora undertook to make every effort to project the need for an early just settlement of the Kashmir dispute in accordance with the aspirations of the Kashmiri people and relevant UN Security Council resolutions.

A resolution was adopted to call on multilateral and UN organizations including OIC to exert pressure on India to solve Kashmir problem.


Kashmir solidarity day observed in Riyadh - Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmir solidarity day observed in Hague *

Date: 5 Feb 2012 







Hague: Kashmir Council EU and Kashmir Centre Holland jointly organised a demonstration on the solidarity day of 5th February in The Hague, Netherlands. 

Like other parts of the world including Pakistan, the solidarity Day was also observed in Europe to renew commitment to continue supporting the Kashmiris brethren for their right to self-determination.

The demonstration in Hague was headed by Chairman Kashmir Council EU, Ali Raza Syed and Executive Director Kashmir Centre Holland Dr.Zeb Khan.

Addressing the rally, Chairman Kashmir Council EU, Ali Raza Syed said, we express complete solidarity with the Kashmiri bothers and sisters in Indian Held Kashmir (IHK). The Kashmiris are struggling for their right to self-determination for more than 60 years.

He said, the voices of cries from the Kashmir are being reached in all over the world. We in Europe are trying to obtain further European sympathy and friendship with the Kashmiris. 

It is clear fact that grave atrocities are being committed against the people of Jammu and Kashmir and every day is witnessed of killings of innocent Kashmiris including women and children. Youth particularly girls and even children are being disappeared and killed and large scale unnamed graves have been discovered in the valley but no one of the world powers supports the Kashmiris and neither any international organisation pays serious attention on the human cries.

He said, about 800,000 Indian forces are deployed in Indian Held Kashmir (IHK) and they are involved in the atrocities against the innocent people of the held territory.

The participant of the demonstration called upon the United Nations and the international community to help Kashmiri people in getting their fundamental rights to self-determination by implementing its various resolutions in letter and spirit.

KashmirWatch - Latest News & In-depth Coverage on Kashmir Conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Divided Kashmiri families seek world attention*

Muzaffarabad - As the Pakistani nation and people of Azad Jammu and Kashmir observe Kashmir Solidarity Day today (Sunday), the divided families on both side of the Line of Control seek the world&#8217;s attention to help them reunite.

More than 5,000 families, who migrated from different areas of Indian held Kashmir in 1989 due to insurgency there, were anxiously waiting for the settlement of the issue to return to their homes.

Manzoor Shaikh, a resident of Mahajer Colony No 2 in Muzaffarabad migrated from Karna area of Kapwara district in 1993. He said he was alone here and missing his loved ones a lot. 

The 45-year-old said he was a school teacher there and living happily with his family when he was terrified by the consecutive Indian army raids on his house and was forced to leave to save his life as was advised by his elders.

He said he had migrated to AJK alone leaving behind his family as he was quite young at that time and his family wanted to save him from the cruel army that might have taken his life if he had stayed there. He said there had been more than 500 raids in his village during which the army picked up dozens of youth including some of his best friends and none of them came back alive after which his family suggested him to save his life. Shaikh said he and his friends fled from their homes with the hope that they would return soon after the settlement of the Kashmir issue and withdrawal of the Indian army, as they were confident that international community would intervene but were disappointed and were now only praying to meet their loved ones.

Another immigrant from the same district living in Rara Mahajer camp in the outskirts of Muzaffarabad, Hadayatullah Shaikh said he fled with his wife and five children in 1993 but had left the rest of his relatives behind. &#8220;I am a labourer here and hardly manage food for my children while my land is going uncultivated,&#8221; he said in a painful manner, adding that he had never lost hope of returning during his lifetime.

Shaikh said however, it was painful for him that he could not even attend the funerals of many of his friends and relatives. He said people in IHK never accepted Indian rule nor would they do so in the future and one day they would surely get freedom as their fourth generation was struggling for freedom.

He said there had been a search operation every night in his village near LoC, which forced him to escape to save the honor of his daughters and wife.

However, they were unhappy with the recent measures of travel and trade on the LoC, as they said India had complicated the process of clearance for traveling across the LoC, and did not allow those who crossed in 1989 and onwards to travel through this bus services.

&#8220;This facility is useless for people like us to travel and meet our relatives there as Indian authorities considered militant those who migrated during this recent movement of 1989 to get rid of Indian atrocities,&#8221; they said.

They said there should be free movement on the LoC by producing state subject certificate of either side so that families divided since decades could reunite. A member of the All Parties Hurriat Conference (APHC), Syed Yousaf Naseem said the international community should at least focus the human tragedy of this issue. He said the Kashmiri leadership had accepted the so-called confidence building measures (CBMs) of General Mushraf only for addressing this aspect of the issue but went in vain, as India created hurdles by imposing unnecessary conditions on travel. 

Divided Kashmiri families seek world attention | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmir issue corner-stone of Pakistan&#8217;s foreign policy: PM *


ISLAMABAD, Feb 5 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani while reiterating Pakistan&#8217;s commitment to continue to extend moral, political and diplomatic support to Kashmiris in their just struggle for the right of self-determination said on Sunday, Kashmir issue remained the corner-stone of Pakistan&#8217;s foreign policy. &#8220;We are committed to continue with the moral, political and diplomatic support to Kashmiris. The whole nation including all the political parties are united on the cause of Kashmir,&#8221; Gilani said while addressing the Kashmir Convention held here at Prime Minister Secretariat in connection with the Kashmir Solidarity Day.


The Prime Minister said Kashmir policy had been in focus of the PPP-led government in line with the vision of Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, as the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) was founded on the cause of Kashmir.

Gilani said the success of PPP in the Azad Kashmir elections was also dividend of the party&#8217;s policy on Kashmir and the support to Kashmiris, adding, observing February 5 as Kashmir Solidarity Day was the initiative of Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and was given permanency by Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto.

The Prime Minister,however, added that since Pakistan is a responsible country and nation as well as a responsible nuclear power, it has to make responsible policies.

Gilani said with four wars already fought on this issue (Kashmir), the region still was a flash-point, adding, &#8220;but in this 21st century, we cannot afford wars.&#8221;

&#8220;We want to resolve the issues through dialogue, diplomacy, prudent policy and national consensus,&#8221; he remarked.

The Prime Minister said the country&#8217;s policies should be made with national consensus and by the chosen representatives of masses and not by the individuals.

Gilani cited the best policy of Pakistan-China friendship and said the whole nation was united on it and wanted to take this friendship forward, adding, like in the case of Pakistan&#8217;s policy on China, there was no difference of opinion on Kashmir cause.

The Prime Minister, however, mentioned that there were question-marks in Pakistan&#8217;s policy on Afghanistan, as it was made by a dictator, who was wearing four hats: the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, Chief of Army Staff, the President and Chief Executive, but could not sustain the pressure after a call from the US Under Secretary.

In contrast, he added, after the November 26, 2011 attack on Pakistani border posts, the whole nation under the democratic government stood united and solid and &#8220;we halted NATO supply line, got the Shamsi Airbase vacated and boycotted the Bonn Conference.&#8221;Prime Minister Gilani said the issue of NATO attack was also referred to the Parliamentary Committee on National Security, which comprised the chosen representatives and had complete backing of the people of Pakistan.

The Committee has finalized its recommendations and now the Joint Sitting of the Parliament would debate on the issue and would make a decision, he said, adding, the decision to be made by chosen representatives would be reflective of the aspirations of the masses.

&#8220;Gone are the days, when the foreign policy was made by individuals. Now, the policies would be made by the chosen representatives and through the Parliament,&#8221; he said.

The Prime Minister said the Parliament would debate on all issues and policies including Kashmir policy, nuclear policy, new terms of engagement with United States (US), the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) and the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF), adding, these policies would have the backing of 180 million people, as they would know that these policies were finalized by their representatives.

He said the recommendations of the Parliamentary Committee on Kashmir would be honoured and the government would seek guidance from the Committee on Kashmir policy.

The Prime Minister referred to his meeting with Indian Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh (in Maldives) and said the two sides agreed to discuss all the core issues including Kashmir.

Regarding the Most Favoured Nation (MFN) status to India, Gilani said, it was approved by the Cabinet with a consensus decision, adding, but the MFN was not a special status as generally apprehended, rather it was non-discrimination in trade like with other 100 countries of the world.

The decision was meant to hold trade talks, adding, but the government would never compromise on national interests. 
He also mentioned that the cross LoC (Line of Control) trade between Azad Kashmir and the Indian held Kashmir since 2008 had reached around Rs 15 billion, adding, &#8220;but the cross LoC trade does not mean that we will back out from the issue of Kashmir.&#8221;

&#8220;This is my message for the Kashmiri brethren that we are committed to continue to extend moral, political and diplomatic support to them,&#8221; he said.

The Prime Minister said the Kashmiris had been struggling for their right for the last over 60 years and had rendered lot of sacrifices and embraced martyrdoms, adding, it was for the first time that the Indian Prime Minister while standing with him said that the two sides were ready to discuss all core issues including Kashmir.

&#8220;This is the way forward. We have convinced them,&#8221; he added.

The Prime Minister assured that Pakistan would use all forums including the OIC, EU, US and others and would be in the forefront to get the Kashmir dispute resolved.Earlier, Chairman Kashmir Committee and Chief of Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam,
Maulana Fazal-ur-Rehman speaking on the occasion said the Kashmir should be the main focus and central point of Pakistan&#8217;s foreign policy.

He said people of Pakistan have strong and principled stand on Kashmir issue and observing 5th of February every year is a sign of solidarity with the people of Kashmir who are struggling for their rights.

Fazal said people of Pakistan are always with the Kashmiri brothers to support them for their right of self-determination. 
He said the Kashmir issue should be resolved through dialogue and negotiations and not through war.

On the issue of giving Most Favoured Nation (MNF) status to India, Maulana Fazal-ur-Rehman said the Kashmiri leadership was not satisfied with the explanations given to them by Ministry of Commerce in this regard.

He said Ministry of Commerce should again hold talks with Kashmiri leadership to satisfy them on the issue of MFN to India.
The platform of OIC and other available forums should be used to highlight the Kashmir issue, he added.

He said resolutions passed by the Parliament regarding the foreign policy issues should be implemented in letter and spirit.
Minister for Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit Baltistan, Mian Manzoor Ahmed Wattoo, in his welcome address, said Kashmir Solidarity Day was given official recognition by former Prime Minister Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto.

He said it is the credit to the democratically elected government of the Pakistan Peoples Party that it forced India to resume the dialogue process and it has the support from its coalition partners.

Wattoo said the government also raised the Kashmir issue at all international fora and projected the cause of the Kashmiri people.

He said all natural and historical evidences indicate that Kashmir is part of Pakistan and one of them is very important that all the rivers from Kashmir flow to Pakistan.

Wattoo said Pakistan has been providing moral and diplomatic support to Kashmiri people so that they could achieve their just right.

President Azad Jammu and Kashmir Sardar Muhammad Yaqoob addressing the conference said PPP always extended its support to Kashmir cause.

He said the PPP leadership in Azad Kashmir always raised the Kashmir issue at the international level using all diplomatic channels.

Prime Minister Azad Jammu and Kashmir Chaudhry Abdul Majid speaking on the occasion said PPP always remained committed to the Kashmir cause.

He said former prime ministers Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Benazir Bhutto had highlighted the Kashmir issue effectively and got the support from the international community on this issue.

The prime minister AJK said Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto revived the respect and honour of the people of Pakistan.

He said it was the credit of PPP that it always projected the Kashmir issue in an effectively manner.

The AJK Prime Minister said the Kashmir Solidary Day is observed by the Pakistanis and Kashmiris living within in Pakistan, across the line of control or any where in the world.

The conference was organised by Ministry of Kashmir Affairs in connection with Kashmir Solidarity Day and its motto was &#8220;Pakistan is committed to resolution of Kashmir dispute as per UN Resolutions&#8221;.

It was also attended by Governor Gilgit-Baltistan Pir Karam Ali Shah, Chief Minister Gilgit-Baltistan Syed Mehdi Shah,mebers of the AJK Cabinet, members of the AJK Legislative Council, a number of ambassadors and high commissioners and Kashmiris leaders from different part of Azad Kashmir.


http://app.com.pk/en_/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=178341&Itemid=2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Nayeem hails Pakistan*


Srinagar, Feb 5: The president of Jammu Kashmir National Front Nayeem Ahmad Khan has thanked the Government of Pakistan, its people and political and religious parties for showing solidarity with the Kashmiris movement. 

&#8220;Pakistan has always stood by the side of the oppressed Kashmiris. I thank Pakistan for observing February 5 as Kashmiri Solidarity Day and always extending diplomatic, political and moral support to Kashmiris,&#8221; Khan said. 

&#8220;Pakistan has always supported a political solution of Kashmir dispute but India&#8217;s unrealistic approach and colonial thinking remains as a hindrance in the resolution process,&#8221; he said.


Nayeem hails Pakistan Lastupdate:- Mon, 6 Feb 2012 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

American Pakistani said:


> WTH man can't you get it straight in your head that Pakistan does not want influence in Kashmir but solution & freedom of Kashmir according to Kashmiris wish.
> 
> You feel insecure cuz you know very well that if given option Kashmiris will join Pakistan or vote for indepandance.




thanks for posting these images and videos, pictures speak the 1000 words
the Indian trolls here are compelled to flame here because they dont think that their million army is enough to subdue the wishes of the Kashmiri people.

dont respond to their flame, dont quote their trolling but do report them when they cross the limit and break the forum rules of decent discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

American Pakistani said:


> Whole world, that's why it is still considered as disputed territory.



 have you forgotten that kofi annan himself called Kashmir resolution as non binding and US called it old history.. Time to wake up and smell the coffee mate.

Interesting that a comment about what Pakistan wants in Kashmir stays, but a comment about who cares about that want is deleted 

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




Irfan Baloch said:


> the thing is, the truth cant be bought out. t will never change no matter how important India becomes for the Western Govts.
> plain and simple, there are many examples that the Kashmiris never wanted to be part of India and they never will.
> its this right of freedom that they will continue to express no matter how many million soldiers are sent on them to silence them.
> 
> this forced occupation wont last forver and the Kashmiris will have their freedom and the jokers will eat their words.



and pigs will fly.. 

C'mon mate.. expect more from you than jingoistic statements without any reference to context. I mean, I could just replace the K word with B word and I word with P word and go and post this in another thread and it would make as much sense. Thats a good indicator of generic statements..

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Infosys to train 100 Jammu and Kashmir youths every year - Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Software giant Infosys Ltd will train 100 engineering students from Jammu and Kashmir every year on advanced Information Technology enabled services.

Announcing the initiative today, Union Home Minister P Chidambaram said the Approval Committee of Special Industry Initiatives (SII), Jammu and Kashmir had on January 11 approved the proposal of Infosys Ltd to train 100 engineering graduates and Master of Computer Applications students in one year.

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

Pak cannot afford war over Kashmir: Gilani - Indian Express

Pak cannot afford war over Kashmir: Gilani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

